# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  سورس کامل برنامه های کاربردی  مهم و ضروری دلفی

## babak869

با سلام به همه دوستان
در این تاپیک سعی دارم که سورس کامل برنامه های مهم و ضروری که مورد نیاز برنامه نویسان است رو قرار بدم.امیدوارم که دوستان هم منو همراهی کنند تا این تاپیک مرجع کاملی برای سورس برنامه باشه .در این تاپیک می خوام توضیحاتی رو که در تاپیک های دیگه بحث شده اما نمونه یا مثالی نداره بصورت جامع در بیارم تا همه عزیزان استفاده کنند.تنها خواهشی که دارم اینه که دوستان در این تاپیک از ارسال نظرات و تشکر و .. خودداری کنند و فقط سورس برنامه های کاربردی با توضیحات هر چند مختصر اونها قرار بگیره.
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## babak869

برنامه ای برای بدست اوردن ولوم درایو های ویندوز :
با استفاده از این برنامه شما میتونید ولوم درایو مورد نظر رو بدست بیارید

----------


## babak869

برنامه ای جهت بدست آوردن کد اسکی کیبورد :
با استفاده از این برنامه میتونید کد  ASCI  کلید های کیبورد رو بدست بیارید

----------


## babak869

برنامه ای جهت تکه تکه کردن فایل ها با سایز دلخواه :
شما با استفاده از این برنامه میتونید فایلهای خود را در سایز دلخواه تکه تکه کرده یا به هم پیوند بدهید

----------


## babak869

Hacked Db Navigator :
شما با متد  Hack  میتونید به عکس ها و نوشته های  DbNavigator  خود دلفی دسترسی پیدا کنید و هر شکل و هر متنی رو که بخواهید بنویسید

----------


## babak869

CheckBox In MessageDialog :
نمونه برنامه ای که نحوه قرار دادن چک باکس در پیغام  Message Dialog  را نشان میدهد.مانند پیغامهایی که در بعضی برنامه ها مینویسد که( دیگر این پیغام نمایش داده نشود )

----------


## babak869

Splash Sample :
 نمونه ای از  Splash  برای زمانی که برنامه شما مدت زمانی را صرف میکند تا لود شود.در طول این مدت صفحه ای ظاهر میشود که اصطلاحا  Splash Screen  نامیده میشود.شما با مطالعه کد این نمونه می توانید برای برنامه خود یک  Splash Screen بسازید

----------


## babak869

Check Box In DbGrid :
در این مثال با نحوه قرار دادن  ChechBox  در  DbGrid  آشنا میشوید.به کد نویسی های انجام شده توجه نمایید :
منبع : سایت  http://www.Delphi.About.com

----------


## babak869

Dll Sample :
نمونه ای آسان جهت استفاده از  Dll  ها دردلفی.در این مثال شما با نحوه فراخوانی یک  DLL  بصورت  Dynamic  آشنا میشوید

----------


## babak869

Blob Field :
 مثال بسیار جامع و کاملی در رابطه با استفاده از فایلهای  Blob  و  عکس و صدا و فیلم   در دیتابیس

----------


## babak869

Sample Edit Mask :
نمونه ای برای کار با  Edit Mask  برای دریافت تاریخ و کنترل آن برای مقادیر ورودی اشتباه (تاریخ شمسی ).
منبع کد : سایت برنامه نویس

----------


## babak869

Find File :
 نمونه کاملی جهت یادگیری جستجو در سیستم با انواع فرمتها.در این مثال نحوه Find  و جستجو در دایرکتوری یا هارد دیسک رامی آموزید
منبع :  http://www.latiumsoftware.com/index.php

----------


## babak869

Control Panel Installation :
نمونه برنامه ای جهت ثبت برنامه خود در قسمت  Control Panel.

----------


## babak869

Color Rows In DbGrid :
با این کد میتوانید رکوردهایی را که مثلا فیلد  Number  آنها  برابر  مقدار 8 است را به رنگ دیگری مثلا قرمز نمایش میدهد

----------


## dkhatibi

> Control Panel Installation :
> نمونه برنامه ای جهت ثبت برنامه خود در قسمت  Control Panel.


با این برنامه چه طوری باید کار کرد؟

----------


## babak869

کلیک راست روی فرم ماژول کرده و گزینه  Install  رو بزنید اونوقت برنامه و آیکون آن در  Control Panel  ثبت خواهد شد

----------


## babak869

Baloon Tool Tip Hint :
 نمونه ای جهت تغییر رنگ و فونت هاینت یا توضیح مختصر در برنامه

----------


## ByRoad

اقا بابک ساتم
شما توی این سی دی که دارید و تبلیغشو می کنید می گید که فول سورس و فول ورژن هست و کرک هم شده و خود شما کرک می دید که برای هر سیستم هست.

پس خود شما کرکشو دارید؟؟؟؟

----------


## babak869

Date Time Picker & Checkbox & Lookup Combo Box :
برنامه ای کامل جهت قرار دادن کنترلهای زیر در یک جدول :
 DateTime Picker
DbLookup ComboBox

----------


## babak869

> اقا بابک ساتم
> شما توی این سی دی که دارید و تبلیغشو می کنید می گید که فول سورس و فول ورژن هست و کرک هم شده و خود شما کرک می دید که برای هر سیستم هست.
> 
> پس خود شما کرکشو دارید؟؟؟؟


سلام
من اسمی از کرک نیاوردم.اونی هم که به خریدار سی دی میدم کد فعال ساز است نه کرک!!!
لطفا در مورد بکاربردن کلمه Crack  احتیاط لازم رو بکار ببرید چون طبق قوانین سایت این گفتگو حذف خواهد شد
موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## babak869

Working With Files :
برنامه کاملی جهت کار با فایلها و دایرکتوری در دلفی.شامل اعمالی مانند ایجاد فایل و پوشه و حذف فایل و ...

----------


## RezaCPU

> Splash Sample :
> نمونه ای از Splash برای زمانی که برنامه شما مدت زمانی را صرف میکند تا لود شود.در طول این مدت صفحه ای ظاهر میشود که اصطلاحا Splash Screen نامیده میشود.شما با مطالعه کد این نمونه می توانید برای برنامه خود یک Splash Screen بسازید


ببخشید من متوجه نکته این برنامه نشدم
کجا را باید طالعه کنم.
کد مربوط به splash و mainform را مطالعه کردم اما مورد متفاوتی را که منجر به نمایش splash میشود را نیافتم. (میدونم خیلی ناشی ام)

----------


## babak869

> ببخشید من متوجه نکته این برنامه نشدم
> کجا را باید طالعه کنم.
> کد مربوط به splash و mainform را مطالعه کردم اما مورد متفاوتی را که منجر به نمایش splash میشود را نیافتم. (میدونم خیلی ناشی ام)


شما مسیر زیر رو برو و تفاوت رو مشاهده کن :
Project --> View Source
پس تفاوت در اضافه شدن یونیت  Splash  در هنگام اجرای برنامه ست!!

----------


## babak869

TreeView  راست چین :
نمونه ای برای راست چین کردن کنترل  TreeView .البته کد اونو جناب کرانتی نوشتند و من اونو بصورت سورس در یک مثال گذاشتم

----------


## eshaghrahimy

سلام من یک چت سرور تحت شبکه لازم دارم لطفا هر کی داره برام بزاره

----------


## فرزاد دلفی باز

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=49899

----------


## babak869

Sample Chat Program :
نمونه برنامه ای برای ساختن محیط چت روی شبکه
منبع :  سایت  Delphi.About
www.Delphi.About.com

----------


## babak869

Hide Program From Taskbar :
با این نمونه شما میتوانید  برنامه خود را در TaskBar  نمایش داده یا آن را مخفی کنید.

----------


## babak869

Sample Mask In Dbgrid Columns :
نمونه برنامه ای که با آن میتوانید همانند ماسک ادیت در یک فیلد در دی بی گرید اعداد و ارقام را از هم جدا منید.برای این کار روی ADOTable1 دوبار کلیک کرده و در پنجره جدید راست کلیک کرده و گزینه  Add All Field  را انتخاب نمایید.حال روی فیلد مورد نظر خود(در اینجا فیلد  Price  مورد نظر است) کلیک کرده و از پنجره Object Inspector  روی خاصیت  Edit Mask  کلیک کرده و نحوه جدا کردن ارقام را انتخاب نمایید یا به دلخواه تغییر دهید.

----------


## فرزاد دلفی باز

جناب احدی باز هم ممنون.....
سوال من اینه که چطور میشه در یک edit مقدار عددی رو بصورت سه رقم سه رقم برای اطلاع  وارد کرد ولی این عدد در بانک بصورت معمولی ذخیره بشه نوع فیلد از نوع عددیه (قبلا جستجو شده )

----------


## babak869

> جناب احدی باز هم ممنون.....
> سوال من اینه که چطور میشه در یک edit مقدار عددی رو بصورت سه رقم سه رقم برای اطلاع  وارد کرد ولی این عدد در بانک بصورت معمولی ذخیره بشه نوع فیلد از نوع عددیه (قبلا جستجو شده )


خواهش میکنم
از  Edit Mask  استفاده کنید چون برای همین منظور درست شده.در همین تاپیک یه نمونه گذاشتم میتونید استفاده کنید
موفق باشید

----------


## babak869

> سلام آقا بابک مطالبتان خیلی مفید است لطفا ادامه دهید.
> در مورد مشخصات سخت افزاری سیستم هم بنویسید.چون برای ساخت قفل ها نیاز است
> 
>                                                                       با تشکر محبی


یه سر به این آدرس بزنید.کامپوننت مفیدیه که مربوط به دوست خوبم جناب خلیل زاده هستش :

http://www.salarsoft.somee.com/magal...ock_making.htm

به روی چشم در مورد مشخصات سخت افزاری هم نمونه میزارم

----------


## babak869

Change Main Menu Font In Delphi :
شما در این آدرس میتونید برنامه ای رو دریافت کنید که در اون روش تغییر فونت منوی اصلی در فرمها رو نشون میده

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...d=1#post260211

----------


## Mahmood_M

سلام ...
با اجازه آقا بابک من هم یه دونه درست کردم و می زارم ...
حذف راست کلیک از روی فایلهای فلش ...  :شیطان:  
اول یه کامپوننت TApplicationEvents روی فرم بزارید و بعد ادامه کار که توی فایل زیر هست :
توجه کنید که Activx فلش رو نصب کنید ...
دانلود کنید با حجم 200 کیلوبایت
این فایل یه ساعت فلش رو که با کامپوننت Embed شده نشون می ده ...
نظر یادتون نره ...

----------


## babak869

Chjange Cursor Animation :
شما با استفاده از این برنامه میتونید شکلک موس رو تغییر بدید

----------


## babak869

Change MyComputer Image Properties :
با این برنامه میتوانید عکس قسمت  Computer Property  رو تغییر بدید.برای مشاهده تغییرات هم میتوانید روی آیکون  My Computer  کلیک راست کنید.

----------


## babak869

SampleTreeView:
نمونه ای برای کار با  TreeView  در دیتابیس.در این مثال شما میتونید مقادیر فیلدهای دیتابیس رو به یک  TreeView  اضافه کنید و روی هر کدوم یه کار خاص انجام بدید

----------


## babak869

Sample Tree Setup 2 :
نمونه ای برای کار با  Tree View  که تنظیمات خاص برنامه را در خود ذخیره میکند(مانند نرم افزار هلو).البته فقط قسمت کار با Tree View   در این مثال گنجانده شده و تنظیمات رجیستری آن در برنامه بعدی قرار خواهد گرفت

----------


## babak869

Relationship Tables.rar :
نمونه ای ساده برای ارتباط دو جدول با هم .در این مثال فیلد  Id  از دو جدول با هم ارتباط داده شده و با پیمایش هر رکورد از جدول اصلی در جدول دوم هم اطلاعات همان رکورد با  Id  مذکور نمایش داده می شود

----------


## امیر علیپور

> SampleTreeView:
> نمونه ای برای کار با TreeView در دیتابیس.در این مثال شما میتونید مقادیر فیلدهای دیتابیس رو به یک TreeView اضافه کنید و روی هر کدوم یه کار خاص انجام بدید


با تشکر از راهنمایی قبلی شما
لطفا در خصوص اینکه در این دیتابیس موضوع پدر بزرگ ، پدر ، فرزند،نوه و ... را چگونه نشون بدم مثلا در دیتابیس شما در سطح اول شهر یا آدرس و در سطح بعدی افراد راچگونه میتونم نشون بدم

----------


## Saeid59_m

حتما تا به حال به این مسئله در برنامه ها برخورد کردید که نیاز باشه یک فرم را با تمام کدها و اشیائی که بر روی آن هست در فرم دیگر کپی کنید و بعد کمی تغییرات روی آن اعمال کنید .
من یک برنامه نوشتم که قادر است یک فرم را روی فرم دیگر کپی کند .
فقط کافی است فایل اجرایی آنرا در مسیر پروژتان ذخیره کنید .

----------


## Saeid59_m

بعضی اوقات در دلفی هنگام کامپایل یکسری مشکلاتی بوجود می آید ، درواقع دلفی برای کامپایل کردن پروژه ها فایلهای موقتی ایجاد می کند که گاهی اوقات باعث دردسر می شوند با اجرای این فایل در مسیر پروژه تان می توانید فایلهای اضافی را حذف نمائید و دوباره برنامه را کامپایل کنید .

----------


## Saeid59_m

اگه یک برنامه نوشته باشید که مثلاً 200 فرم داشته باشه و حالا می خواهید بدانید که چه فونتهایی رو در این فرمها استفاده کرده اید می توانید از این برنامه ای که نوشته ام استفاده کنید . 
البته باز هم باید فایل اجرائی اش را در مسیر پروژه تان کپی کنید .

----------


## babak869

یک نکته بسیار حیاتی :
ساختن و کامپایل کردن برنامه دلفی بدون اجرای دلفی!!!!
یه فایل بسیار ساده اما حیاتی!!!!! این فایل رو در پوشه پروژه کپی کرده و کلیک راست کرده و در قسمت  Your_Program_name   نام پروژه خودتون رو بنویسید.با اجرای اون دیگه احتیاجی نیست که برنامه دلفی رو باز کرده و فایل رو کامپایل کنید.
برای پروژه هایی که خیلی حجیمه و یا شما روی سیستم دلفی نصب ندارید کافیه که اونو در پوشه برنامه نوشته شده کپی و اجرا کنید میبینید که فایل  EXE  شما ساخته میشه.

----------


## sardar_ahmadi

من هم به نوبه خودم از آقای بابک احدی(Babak869)   و saeid59_m  تشکر میکنم.

----------


## Saeid59_m

این یک نمونه برنامه کوچک است که چگونگی باز کردن در سی دی درایو - بدست آوردن سریال و مشخصات هر درایو و اجرای یکی از آپلت های کنترل پانل را نشان می دهد

----------


## babak869

adpdbexplorer :
نمونه برنامه ای که با اون میتونید دیتابیسهای اکسس و  SQL Server  رو باز کرده و ویرایش کنید.سورس برنامه هم همراه فایل اجرایی ضمیمه شده.برای کسانی که می خواهند اطلاعاتی در زمینه ارتباط دلفی با دیتابیس و کدنویسی اون داشته باشند برنامه مفیدیه
منبع : سایت  www.Delphi.About.com

----------


## Saeid59_m

با سلام به استاد عزیزم (آقای بابک احدی)
ضمن تشکر از ارائه این مطالب ارزنده پیشنهاد می کنم در صورت امکان چند نمونه برنامه کوچک را در قالب یک برنامه ارائه دهید تا دوستان با یک داونلود به چند نمونه برنامه دست پیدا کنند .

با تشکر

----------


## Saeid59_m

این نمونه برنامه کارهای زیر را انجام می دهد 

1- عکس برداری از مانیتور 
2- فیلم برداری از مانیتور
3- نمایش نوع درایوها (اعم از ثابت ، سی دی رام ، رم درایو ، فلاپی و ...)
4- مخفی کردن آیکن و اسم برنامه در حال اجرا از نوار TaskBar
5- فعال و غیر فعال کردن دکمه Start
6- مخفی و ظاهر کردن نوار TaskBar
7- نمایش وضعیت در حال اجرا بودن IDE دلفی

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

> پیشنهاد می کنم در صورت امکان چند نمونه برنامه کوچک را در قالب یک برنامه ارائه دهید تا دوستان با یک داونلود به چند نمونه برنامه دست پیدا کنند .


مخالفم ! جدا باشه خیلی بهتره :)

----------


## Saeid59_m

> مخالفم ! جدا باشه خیلی بهتره :)


اگه می شه دلیلش رو هم بنویسید

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

چون عملکرد هر کدوم کاملا" مشخصه و هر کس فقط اون هایی که به دردش می خورن رو دان لود می کنه

----------


## saeed_d

سلام
کپی کردن یه فایل به همراه نمایش پروگرسبار

----------


## saeed_d

ایجاد جلوه Spray بر روی فرم

----------


## saeed_d

خواندن  کلمات مانند برنامه TalkIt با استفاده از MicrosoftSpeechAPI

----------


## Touska

به گفته یکی از عزیزان که از جانم عزیز تره  :لبخند گشاده!: 

یک سری پروژه دانشجویی هست نوشتم و یک سری تکه برنامه اگه بدردتون می خوره بذارم

شرمنده چیز قابل دیگه ایی ندارم :(

----------


## saeed_d

دشمنت شرمنده باشه
اگه لطف کنید و بزارید حتما بدرد می‌خوره

----------


## Touska

نرم افزار بانک اطلاعات سی دی

این نرم افزار برای یک پروژه دانشجویی خیلی خیلی ساده خوبه

موفق باشید :)

----------


## Touska

نرم افزار فروش بلیط هواپیما - قطار - اتوبوس

برای یک پروژه دانشجویی خیلی ساده خوبه

موفق باشید :)

----------


## Touska

نرم افزار کتابخانه

برای پروژه دانشجویی خیلی خیلی خیلی ساده خوبه

موفق باشید :)

----------


## Touska

مسابقه شرکت Iolol Technologic برای نمایش دادن Caption فرمهای Shell32.dll بدون نمایش آنها 

موفق باشید :)

اگر کسی در مورد این برنامه روش دیگری میتونه ارائه بده خیلی ممنون می شوم  :چشمک:

----------


## Touska

Encoding و Decoding در 64 بیتی

----------


## jamjid

(نشان دادن فرم با افکت های زیبا)Show Forms With Animation Effect
از وبلاگ زیر در یافت کنید
http://hosseindn.persiangig.com/

----------


## Saeid59_m

این برنامه مانیتور را خاموش / روشن می کند

----------


## Saeid59_m

این برنامه اشاره گر ماوس را مخفی / آشکار می کند

----------


## Saeid59_m

برنامه ای جهت غیر فعال کردن کی برد در ویندوز

----------


## Saeid59_m

برنامه ای جهت از کار انداختن ماوس در ویندوز

----------


## Saeid59_m

برنامه ای جهت اضافه کردن آیتم به سیستم منو 

توضیحات :
سیستم منو در هر پنجره ویندوز با کلیدهای Alt+Space نمایان می شود

----------


## Saeid59_m

برنامه ای جهت تغییر رزولوشن مانیتور

----------


## Saeid59_m

برنامه ای جهت گیر انداختن ماوس در پنجره برنامه

----------


## Saeid59_m

نمایش یک تصویر بجای یک فرم

----------


## Saeid59_m

برنامه ای جهت جابه جایی فرم با استفاده از درگ کردن بر روی خود فرم .

----------


## Saeid59_m

برنامه ای که یک بار اجرا می شود .

توضیحات : 
زمانی که بر روی فایل اجرایی یک برنامه دابل کلیک می کنید برنامه اجرا می شود و اگر دوباره بر روی فایل اجرایی آن دابل کلیک کنید مجدداً اجرا می شود و در چنین شرایطی دو برنامه باز خواهید داشت که ممکن است مشکلاتی را بوجد بیاورند . برای جلوگیری از این حالت از مثال زیر استفاده کنید .

----------


## babak869

Volume Control Sample
برنامه ای ساده برای یادگیری کار با کنترل مدیا پلیر و کم و زیاد کردن ولوم از درون برنامه دلفی.این برنامه صرفا یه نمونه ساده هستش و برای آموزش نحوه کار با مدیاپلیر و تغییر ولوم صدای ویندوز نوشته شده.
موفق باشید

----------


## محمد علی

> به گفته یکی از عزیزان که از جانم عزیز تره 
> 
> یک سری پروژه دانشجویی هست نوشتم و یک سری تکه برنامه اگه بدردتون می خوره بذارم
> 
> شرمنده چیز قابل دیگه ایی ندارم :(


اگه این کار را بکنید خیلی ممنون می شم
می شه برام off بزارید؟ mihammad_nikoie2005@yahoo.com :خجالت:

----------


## Touska

> اگه این کار را بکنید خیلی ممنون می شم
> می شه برام off بزارید؟ mihammad_nikoie2005@yahoo.com


اقای نکویی من در این صفحه چند تاشونو گذاشتم  :قلب: 

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...t=46347&page=8

----------


## lajevardi

<Secretariat Office>
در کمتر انجمنی چنین حرکت مفیدی انجام میشه, مچکرم.

این پروژه برنامهء دبیرخانه ست که به طور چندزبانی(انگلیسی, فارسی, فرانسه) نوشته شده. 
کد ها رو که نگاه میکردم, چندان قوی نبودن.

----------


## Saeid59_m

این برنامه یک Agent ایجاد می کند که می توانید به آن دستور دهید . 

لطفاً‌ قبل از اجرای آن ActiveX آنرا به صورت زیر نصب کنید

Component->Import ActiveX Control
  Microsoft Agent Controlانتخاب 
Install کلیک بر روی دکمه 
و سپس برنامه را در دلفی باز کنید

----------


## MNosouhi

بنا به درخواست دوستان:
یافتن رمز دیتابیس اکسس

----------


## M A R S H A L

منم ادامشونو بیام  :چشمک: 

برای کار با TBitmap:

----------


## M A R S H A L

اینم کامپوننت رایت به سی دی &‌ CD to ISO & ISO to CD & ایجاد سی دی صوتی و ... + نمونه کد

----------


## M A R S H A L

کد یک Exe Packer بنام Morphine که کارش Encrypt کردن فایلهای PE و در کل مخفی کردن OEP برنامه هست.

----------


## M A R S H A L

یک پسورد دامپر برای کلیه نگارشهای یاهو مسنجر. با مرور این سورس کد با طرز کار دامپر ها که با  ReadProcessMemory کار میکنن آشنا میشید.

----------


## M A R S H A L

ترکیب Delphi & C Builder  با استفاده از فایلهای obj تولید شده C. جالبه ببینید.

----------


## M A R S H A L

نمونه ای برای فشرده سازی فایل مثل zip.

----------


## babak869

Sample Account Program
یه نمونه بسیار ساده برای آشنایی با محوه کدنویسی برای پروژه های کالا و انبار .در این نوع پروژه ها شما یه قیمت کالا یه فیلد تعداد و یه قیمت کل دارید .محاسبه قیمت کل کار سختی نیست اما مدیریت پروژه و کنترل خطا خیلی مهمه .اگه به کد نویسی برنامه توجه کنید حتما متوجه میشید که اگه کاربر در بقیه فیلدها هیچ عددی وارد نکنه باز هم خطایی رخ نمیده .چون اگه شما بخواهید مقدار فیلد قیمت رو در مقدار فیلد تعداد ضرب کرده و در فیلد مقدار قیمت کل بریزید و کاربر از 5 تا کالا فقط 3 کالا خرید کنه برای اون 2 کالا که هیچ قیمت و تعدادی وارد نکرده خطا میگیره. خودتون ببینید متوجه میشید :

موفق باشید

----------


## mohammad_2oo5s

با سلام
سورس تا کامپوننت میلادی به قمری می خواستم

----------


## babak869

در سایت دوست خوبم جناب آقای سالار خلیل زاده اینطور کامپوننتی دیدم اما متاسفانه سایت ایشون باز نمیشه .اما آدرسش اینه سر بزنید شاید مشکلش حل شده باشه :
http://www.salarsoft.somee.com
موفق باشید

----------


## MNosouhi

یکی از بچه های گل سایت سوال کرده بودن که چطوری میشه کلمه ای رو در متن جستجو کرد و هرجا که کلمه رو پیدا کرد اون رو رنگی کنه ، برنامش رو میزارم تا همه بتونن استفاده کنن.

----------


## babak869

Sample Back Up Restore :
نمونه ای جهت گرفتن بک آپ و ریستور کردن دیتابیس پایگاه داده  SQL Server 
شما با استفاده از این  نمونه میتونید از بانک SQL SERVER  بک آپ یا نسخه پشتیبان تهیه کرده و در صورت نیاز اونو مجددا بازگردانی یا Restore کنید .این نمونه رو یکی از دوستان در سایت گذاشته بود که متاسفانه اسمشون خاطرم نیست.از ایشون تشکر میکنم و بخاطر اینکه تعداد بسیار زیادی تاپیک در این زمینه مطرح میشه و همگی لینک به مباحث قبلی داده میشه تصمیم گرفتم که نمونه رو اینجا بزارم
موفق باشید

----------


## Wawinfo

سلام . من کامپایلر توربو پاسکال یا محیط توسعه پاسکال در ویندوز رو میخوام ، کسی میدونه از کجا باید دانلود کنم ؟

----------


## babak869

اینم لینک برنامه توربو پاسکال 5.5
دانلود توربو پاسکال 5.5 
لینک کمکی 
موفق باشید

----------


## lajevardi

> سلام . من کامپایلر توربو پاسکال یا محیط توسعه پاسکال در ویندوز رو میخوام ، کسی میدونه از کجا باید دانلود کنم ؟


کامپایلر بدی نیست.
تصورمیکنم مربوط به این تاپیک نمیشد ;)

----------


## babak869

Change ListBox Select Color :
در این نمونه شما میتونید رنگ آیتم انتخاب شده در عنصر لیست باکس را عوض کنید و با رنگ دلخواه خود رنگ آمیزی کنید . 
منبع کد : آقای محمد خورسندی
موفق باشید

----------


## Hamid_PaK

*فرم با اشکال :*

موفق باشید ، یا حق ...

----------


## Hamid_PaK

*اسپلش اسکرین ( Splash Screen Ex v0.2 ) :*

موفق باشید ، یا حق ...

----------


## babak869

New Registry Working :
نمونه ای که با استفاده از اون میتونید یه مقدار دلخواه رو در رجیستری نوشته و بالعکس اونو از رجیستری بخونید :

موفق باشید

----------


## solook

با تشکر 
اما این یکی قابل دسترسی نیست .اگه میشه یکی دیگه لینک بدین

----------


## lajevardi

برنامه مفیدیه برای من، ولی تصور میکنم لینک مشکل داشته باشه.
ممنونم;

----------


## hengameh1234

من یه برنامه درباره نحوه کار تراکنش در پایگاه می خواهم کسی می تونه کمکم کنه ؟ 
با  sql , ado , delphi  کار می کنم .

----------


## MNosouhi

کامپوننتی برای به دست آوردن اطلاعاتی راجع به درایوها مانند شماره سریال ، شماره ولوم ، فضای آزاد و فضای اشغال شده ، نوع فایل سیستم و ...

----------


## MNosouhi

> من یه برنامه درباره نحوه کار تراکنش در پایگاه می خواهم کسی می تونه کمکم کنه ؟ 
> با sql , ado , delphi کار می کنم .


در لینک زیر یه مثال نوشته ام :
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...935#post299935

----------


## Delphi_Developer

برای کار کردن با برنامه های شرکت NullSoft Winamp :

----------


## Delphi_Developer

خالی کردن Recycle Bin :

----------


## Delphi_Developer

اضافه کردن یه Item به Item های یه فولدر (همون Contex Menu خودمون) :

----------


## Delphi_Developer

تبدیل کردن فهیا های آیکن (.ico) به Bitmap (.bmp :

----------


## Delphi_Developer

یه Media Player ساده ولی برا تمرین خیلی عالیه :

----------


## Delphi_Developer

این خیلی به درد میخوره :
حتما تا حالا تو خیلی برنامه ها دیدید که مثلا یه آدرس رو میخواد نشون بده مثلا :
C:\Program Files\My Programs\MyFile.jpg

این آدرس رو به شما کامل نشون نمیده و اون رو به صورت خلاصه نشون میده :
C:\Program ...\My Prog...\Myfile.jpg

----------


## Delphi_Developer

برای تغییر نوشته روی دکمه Start Menu :

----------


## Delphi_Developer

برای عوض کردن زبان ویندوز XP (فارسی - انگلیسی) :

----------


## Delphi_Developer

نشان دادن تمام صفحه هایی که از Internet Explorer باز است :

----------


## پدرخوانده

آقای جعفری متاسفانه اکثریت فایلهای ارسالی شما در این صفحه ویروسی می باشد
لطفا کنترل نمایید (آنتی ویروس نود در فایلهای ارسالی شما ویروس win32/parite b.virus تشخیص داده است)

----------


## babak869

> آقای جعفری متاسفانه اکثریت فایلهای ارسالی شما در این صفحه ویروسی می باشد
> لطفا کنترل نمایید (آنتی ویروس نود در فایلهای ارسالی شما ویروس win32/parite b.virus تشخیص داده است)


درسته . سیستم شما ویروسی شده . لطفا فایلها رو مجددا آپلود نمایید . در ضمن برای راحتی کاربران و با توجه به خطوط فوق پر سرعت اینترنت لطفا فقط سورس برنامه رو ضمیمه کنید و فایل اجرایی رو در پوشه قرار ندید !!!! تا هم دریافت اون راحت تر باشه و هم اینکه در صورت ویروسی بودن سیستم به بقیه کاربران آسیبی نرسد
متشکرم و موفق باشید

----------


## solook

گوگل یه سرویس  خوبی برا آپلود کردن ارائه داده.به هر کس که یک جمیل داشته باشد اجازه آپلود 100 مگا رو میده و بعد یه لینک مییده برا دانلود فایل آپلود شده
فکر می کنم  اگه دوستان از این راه استفاده کنن راحت تر هستند
اینهم لینکش:
http://pages.google.com/?pli=1

----------


## Delphi_Developer

لینکها رو درست کردم البته اونایی که ایراد داشت یعنی فقط اونایی که فایل Executable توش بود رو فایل EXE رو حذف کردم - - - - ایراد دیگه ای فکر نکنم داشته باشه

----------


## Mahmood_M

سلام
با اجازه از دوستان ...
اینم یه نمونه برنامه برای کپی فایل با استفاده از Thread و با نمایش ProgressBar ...
لینک دانلود :
http://mahmoodn.persiangig.com/docum...phi/Thread.rar
موفق باشید ...

----------


## babak869

از آدرس زیر از سایت دوست خوبم آقای سالار خلیل زاده میتونید بردارید

http://www.salarSoft.Somee.com

موفق باشید

----------


## Delphi_Developer

سلام - اینم چندتای دیگه :
توضیحشون به ترتیب :

اولی ( IP2Name , Name2IP , Get Ip ) : بدست آوردن IP و تبدیل IP به Name و بالعکس
دومی (Split & Merge Files) : تقسیم فایل به چند قمست و بالعکس
سومی (Get free disk space) : نشان دادن فضای خالی و پر درایو به صورت Chart مثل Properties خود ویندوز
چهارمی (Get Dialup info.rar) : گرفتن اصلاعات از Dial UP Account (اکانتی که با آن اینترنت وصل میشیم)
پنجمی ( Make Circle Form) : تغییرشکل فرم به دایره - کارای زیاد و جالبی میشه باهاش کرد

----------


## Keramatifar

سلام دوستان
یه سیدی هست محصول مرکز پژوهش انفورماتیک تهران به اسم دلفیار که 1400 تا سورس کد در کلیه زمینه های برنامه نویسی و برنامه های کاربردی دلفی (همراه با سورس) رو شامل میشه. برای تمام کاربران دلفی در هر سطح توصیه می شود.
دوستانی که تمایل به تهیه اون دارن میتونن برام پیام خصوصی بذارن تا راهنمائیشون کنم

----------


## babak869

میتونید یه نگاه هم به محتویات این مجموعه بندازید :

مجموعه ای بی نظیر از سورس کدها و مثالهای آماده دلفی در زمینه های مختلف 

موفق باشید

----------


## Mahmood_M

سلام



> https://barnamenevis.org/attach...5&d=1180988227
> کپی کردن چند فایل در ClipBoard
> 
> https://barnamenevis.org/attach...4&d=1180988227
> تبدیل فایل ICO به BMP
> 
> https://barnamenevis.org/attach...3&d=1180988227
> تبدل فایل BMP به JPEG
> 
> ...


ممنون دوست من ، ولی آدرسها درست نیست ...
لطفا چک کن ...

موفق باشی ...

----------


## Valadi

دوست عزیزم آقای جعفری آدرس را چک کن 
آدرش ها مشکل داره 
موفق و موید باشی

----------


## M.D.L.w.k

> سلام ...
> با اجازه آقا بابک من هم یه دونه درست کردم و می زارم ...
> حذف راست کلیک از روی فایلهای فلش ...  
> اول یه کامپوننت TApplicationEvents روی فرم بزارید و بعد ادامه کار که توی فایل زیر هست :
> توجه کنید که Activx فلش رو نصب کنید ...
> دانلود کنید با حجم 200 کیلوبایت
> این فایل یه ساعت فلش رو که با کامپوننت Embed شده نشون می ده ...
> نظر یادتون نره ...



سلام 

link is wrong
*
اقای Mahmood_N  لینکی که از سایت 4shared.com گذاشتید خرابه* 

                                                                       The file link that you requested is not valid.                                                                           Please contact link publisher or
*use our search engine* to find a file or folder:

اگه میشه تصحیحش کنید .

ممنونم  :لبخند:

----------


## Delphi_Developer

سلام ببخشید

درستشون کردم - توضیحاتشون به ترتیب :

کپی کردن چند فایل در ClipBoard

تبدیل فایل ICO به BMP

تبدل فایل BMP به JPEG

برعکس بالایی

تبدیل فایل SWF به EXE

----------


## Saeid59_m

اینم یه برنامه شبیه به ذره بین ویندوز یا همان magnify

----------


## Saeid59_m

نمونه برنامه ای که زیر شاخه های یک درایو یا پوشه و همچنین حجم پوشه و مشخصات آنرا به همراه نمودار کلوچه ای نمایش می دهد

----------


## Saeid59_m

نمونه برنامه ای که ترافیک شبکه را نشان می دهد اعم از
1- سرعت ورود و خروج دیتا 
2- Mac آدرس 
3- نام کارت شبکه 
و ...

----------


## Saeid59_m

نمونه برنامه ای که می تواند فایلهای StartUp را نشان داده و همچنین مسیر فایل اجرایی را به لیست آنها اضافه کند . یه چیزی شبیه به MSConfig ویندوز

- این با قراردادن برنامه در پوشه StartUp منوی استارت تفاوت دارد !

----------


## Saeid59_m

نمونه برنامه باز و بسته کردن درب سی دی رام .
البته می دونم قبلاً گفته شده ولی توی این برنامه نکاتی از جمله نحوه قرار دادن برنامه در System Tray و همچنین آیکن متحرک برنامه نیز گنجانده شده

----------


## Saeid59_m

نمونه برنامه ای که یک خط کش برای شما روی DeskTop ایجاد می کند و می توانید با راست کلیک کردن روی آن واحد و دیگر تنظیماتش را تغییر دهید

----------


## Saeid59_m

WOW !!!!!!
این دیگه خیلی باحاله (من که کف کردم)

*** برای دوستانی که با Indy آشنائی دارن  :لبخند گشاده!: 

اگه نرم افزار Radmin رو دیده باشید این نمونه برنامه تقریباً چیزی مثل اونه 
توی این نمونه برنامه دو پروژه وجود دارد یکی برای Server و یکی برای Client

برنامه کلاینت رو روی کامپیوتر دیگه و برنامه سرور رو روی کامپیوتر خودتون اجرا کنید . بدون اینکه کاربر دوم اجازه بده می تونید مانیتورش رو ببینید  .

نکته : ضمن یاد آوری باید یگم که خودتون باید Ip ‌رو توی برنامه ها تغییر بدین وگرنه کار نمی کنه (می دونید که ...)

----------


## babak869

Install Program List
بدست آوردن لیست تمامی برنامه های نصب شده در ویندوز :
شما با استفاده از این برنامه میتوانید لیست تمامی برنامه ای نصب شده در ویندوز را بدست آورید

----------


## Delphi_Developer

اینم یه Media Player با قابلیت های نسبتا بالا و جالب - رقص نور هم داره :D !

----------


## Delphi_Developer

اضافه کردن Data به یه فایل EXE :

----------


## Delphi_Developer

Invert کردن رنگ یه تصویر Bitmap :

----------


## Mahmood_M

سورس یک برنامه جستجوگر ، با قابلیت جستجو در SubFolder ها :
http://www.parsaspace.com/nabegheh/L...FileSearch.rar

مقاله آموزش ساخت این برنامه :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=70587

موفق باشید ...

----------


## babak869

Show  Hide Desktop Icon
برنامه ای جهت عدم نمایش آیکونهای روی دسکتاپ کاربر.
با این برنامه میتوانید آیکونهای روی دسکتاپ را مخفی نمایید

----------


## Hamid_PaK

*Flash Player*
برنامه ای جهت اجرای فایلهای swf ...
نمونه خوبی برای ساختن برنامه هایی که در آن از Trackbar استفاده شده.

یا حق ...

----------


## shiva_naderi

سلام 

من تازه عضو شدم و تازه کارم . مثال شما رو که Download کردم موقع اجرا به نظر  هد پیغام اومد که کامپوننت TXPManifast رو ندارم تو هر سایتی هم که Serach  می کنم پیداش نمی کنم شاید بلد نسیتم درست Search  کنم . می شه راهنماییم کنید ؟
ممنون

----------


## Valadi

این کامپونت (TXPManifast )از کامپونت دلفی 7 است 
دلفی شماره چه نسخه ای ؟

----------


## Hamid_PaK

> مثال شما رو که Download کردم موقع اجرا به نظر هد پیغام اومد که کامپوننت TXPManifast رو ندارم


آیا روی صحبتتون با بنده است ؟

یا حق ...

----------


## Saeid59_m

نمونه برنامه استفاده از فونت TTF بدون نیاز به نصب

----------


## Saeid59_m

نمونه برنامه ای جهت چک کردن اتصال به اینترنت

----------


## Saeid59_m

نمونه برنامه ای جهت بدست آوردن ورژن ویندوز

----------


## Saeid59_m

نمونه برنامه ای که لیست درایوهای شبکه را نشان می دهد .

----------


## Saeid59_m

نمونه برنامه ای که با دریافت یک آدرس صفحه اینترنتی لیست تمام لینکهای تصویر آنرا نمایش می دهد .

----------


## Saeid59_m

نمونه برنامه ای که یک آدرس اینترنتی را دریافت کرده و آنرا بعنوان Home Page  در اینترنت اکسپلورر قرارمی دهد .

----------


## Saeid59_m

نمونه برنامه ای که یک فایل را با نمایش ProgressBar از اینترنت داونلود می کند .

----------


## cybercoder

یه کامپوننت OpenSource که به زودی فایل فارسی ساز و RTL شدش رو براتون می فرستم.
برای کنترل سطح دسترسی کاربران Login و ... که با ADO,BDE,DBEXPRESSو ... کار می کنه 

من که خیلی باهاش حال کردم حالا بقیه دوستان رو نمی دونم
موفق باشید.

----------


## Saeid59_m

نمونه برنامه ای که پسوند فایل را دریافت و فایل اجرایی مرجع آنرا نمایش می دهد مثلاً Txt. بعنوان ورودی و %systemRoot%\system32\notepad.exe %1 بعنوان خروجی .

اگه از دوستان کسی نمونه برنامه بعکس اینو داره لطفاً بذاره . یعنی با می خواهیم با دابل کلیک کردن روی یک فایل با پسوند خاص یک برنامه اجرایی ، اجرا شود .

----------


## Saeid59_m

نمونه برنامه ای که لیست دستگاه های متصل به پورتهای Com و LPT‌ را نشان می دهد .

----------


## Saeid59_m

نمونه برنامه ای که پسوند فایلی خاص را به ویندوز معرفی می کند . تا با دابل کلیک کردن روی آن برنامه شما اجرا شود .  (مثل فایلهای Rar‌ که با دابل کلیک روی آنها Winrar‌اجرا می شود )

----------


## Valadi

آقا سعید :
برنامه که آپلود کردی مشکل داره و برنامه پیام خطا می دهد 
موفق و موید باشی

----------


## Saeid59_m

> آقا سعید :
> برنامه که آپلود کردی مشکل داره و برنامه پیام خطا می دهد 
> موفق و موید باشی


درسته ، چشم 
تصحیحش کردم لطفاً دوباره داونلود کنید .  :خجالت:

----------


## Saeid59_m

این نمونه برنامه اطلاعاتی از قبیل رشته ، تصویر و رکورد را بین دو برنامه دلفی انتقال می ده . 

*دقت کنید :* این با قضیه Indy , ... ‌تفاوت داره . چون دو تا برنامه باید روی یک کامپیوتر باشند و در حال اجرا .

برای درک بهتر مطلب فایل را داونلود کنید و پروژه ها ی Recever  و Sender  را اجرا کنید .

----------


## dreadlord

سلام من نمی تئانم برنامه شما را اجرا کنام XPMan را ندارم چه کنم؟

----------


## __Bug__

میشه نمونه ای از یک موتور گزارشگر رو بزارین

----------


## vcldeveloper

> سلام من نمی تئانم برنامه شما را اجرا کنام XPMan را ندارم چه کنم؟


یونیت XPMan را از لیست uses حذف کنید. این یونیت برای نمایش کنترل ها به سبک XP استفاده میشه و کاربرد دیگه ایی نداره.

----------


## seaman202008

این unit در دلفی 7 است اگر برنامه را با آن باز کنی مشکل حل می شود

----------


## Saeid59_m

> میشه نمونه ای از یک موتور گزارشگر رو بزارین


منظورتون رو واضحتر بیان کنید

----------


## dup_azad

واقعا دست همتون درد نکنه تاپیک جالبی
اول ببخشید که من درخواستمو اینجا مطرح میکنم 
کسی برنامه ای داره که بشه باهاش حجم تصویر رو کم کرد البته کیفیت خیلی پایین نیاد تصاویری که من دارم 3300*2480 هستش و حجمشون فوق العاده بالا اگر بتونم Dimension تصاویر رو کم کنم حجمشونم کم میشه.
ممنمن می شم اگر کسی بتونه منو در این زمینه راهنمایی کنه .

----------


## Saeid59_m

> واقعا دست همتون درد نکنه تاپیک جالبی
> اول ببخشید که من درخواستمو اینجا مطرح میکنم 
> کسی برنامه ای داره که بشه باهاش حجم تصویر رو کم کرد البته کیفیت خیلی پایین نیاد تصاویری که من دارم 3300*2480 هستش و حجمشون فوق العاده بالا اگر بتونم Dimension تصاویر رو کم کنم حجمشونم کم میشه.
> ممنمن می شم اگر کسی بتونه منو در این زمینه راهنمایی کنه .


به دنبال کامپوننت ImageEn‌ بگرد . حتی Scan و Capture‌هم می کنه

----------


## Saeid59_m

نمونه برنامه ای که مدت زمان کار نکردن کاربر با برنامه را بر حسب ثانیه به شما را نمایش می دهد . برای درست کردن یه چیزی شبیه به Screen Saver یا نمایش آرم شرکت در برنامه .

----------


## Saeid59_m

فعال و غیر فعال کردن Screen Saver 

اگه برنامه هایی مثل سی دی های آموزشی می خواهید بنویسید . این نمونه برنامه بدردتون می خوره چون ممکنه کاربر هنگام نگاه کردن فیلم آموزشی نمایش اسکرین سیور براش مزاحمت ایجاد کنه . این نمونه برنامه اسکرین سیور رو عوض نمی کنه فقط اون رو غیر فعال و یا فعال می کنه .

----------


## __Bug__

منظورم از یک موتور گزارشگر اینه که بتونم یک بانک رو بهش بدم و برام از بانک گزارش تهیه کنه. نرم افزارهای زیادی هست ولی هیچکدوم سورس نداره.

----------


## cybercoder

> منظورم از یک موتور گزارشگر اینه که بتونم یک بانک رو بهش بدم و برام از بانک گزارش تهیه کنه. نرم افزارهای زیادی هست ولی هیچکدوم سورس نداره.


FAST REPORTS 
می تونید به آقای احدی مراجعه کنید. موفق باشید.

----------


## Saeid59_m

> منظورم از یک موتور گزارشگر اینه که بتونم یک بانک رو بهش بدم و برام از بانک گزارش تهیه کنه. نرم افزارهای زیادی هست ولی هیچکدوم سورس نداره.


بدون شک پیشنهاد می کنم با FastReport کار کنی . البته هر نوع مثالی هم بخواهی تو خودش هست .

----------


## Saeid59_m

این نمونه برنامه با توجه به حرکت ماوس روی سایر پنجره های ویندوز سه مولفه زیر را به شما نمایش می دهد .  

1- هندل شی 
2- نام کلاس 
3- متن یا کپشن شی .

----------


## Saeid59_m

نمونه برنامه ای که گذرگاهی را که بوسیله آن به شبکه متصل هستید نمایش می دهد . مثلا LAN,Modem , ...

----------


## ho.yasreby

من هر چه تلاش کردم نتوانستم سورس رو بنویسم لطفاً راهنمایی کنید
ضمناً آیا میشه فایل با پسوند gif در دلفی استفاده کرد

----------


## DAMAVAND

> من هر چه تلاش کردم نتوانستم سورس رو بنویسم لطفاً راهنمایی کنید
> ضمناً آیا میشه فایل با پسوند gif در دلفی استفاده کرد


سلام
دوست عزیز اول جستجو بعدا زدن  پست جدید !
در مورد سوال اولتون قبلا زیاد بحث شده یه نمونه اینجا :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=69892
در ضمن هر پست رو به یه موضوع اختصاص بدید !
در مورد سوال دوم باید از کامپوننت استفاده کنید.
جستجو کنید زیاد تو این سایت گفته شده.
با تشکر

----------


## برنامه

از تمامی برنامه هایی که در صفحات قرار دادید متشکرم 
امیدوارم که همواره موفق باشید

----------


## Saeid59_m

این نمونه برنامه صفحه Properties  استاندارد ویندوز را مربوط به فایلی که مشخص می کنید نمایش می دهد .

----------


## nassim_20

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان
در ابتدا از همه دوستانی که بدون هیچ چشمداشتی وقت ارزشمند خودشان را در این تالارها برای حل مشکلات دیگران صرف می کنند نهایت تشکر رو دارم بالاخص کسانی که در این تایپیک فعالیت دارند.(چرا که بنده خیلی از مشکلاتم در این سایت برطرف شده است)

این تایپیک یکی از تایپیکهای فعال و پر کاربردی است که کم و بیش همه به اون سری می زنند بر اساس همین امر تصمیم گرفتم یه فهرستی از برنامه های قرار داده شده تهیه کنم تا کسانی که به تازگی به این تایپیک مراجعه می کنند مجبور به مرور کل صفحات نباشند

بنده فهرست برنامه های موجود را بر اساس شماره پست دسته بندی می کنم امیدوار مثمر ثمر باشد:

- برنامه ای برای بدست اوردن ولوم درایو های ویندوز  
- برنامه ای جهت بدست آوردن کد اسکی کیبورد  
- برنامه ای جهت تکه تکه کردن فایل ها با سایز دلخواه 
- شما با متد Hack میتونید به عکس ها و نوشته های DbNavigator خود دلفی دسترسی پیدا کنید و هر شکل و هر متنی رو که بخواهید بنویسید
- برنامه نمونه برنامه ای که نحوه قرار دادن چک باکس در پیغام Message Dialog را نشان میدهد.مانند پیغامهایی که در بعضی برنامه ها مینویسد که( دیگر این پیغام نمایش داده نشود ) 
- برنامه نمونه برنامه ای که نحوه قرار دادن چک باکس در پیغام Message Dialog را نشان میدهد.مانند پیغامهایی که در بعضی برنامه ها مینویسد که( دیگر این پیغام نمایش داده نشود ) 
- در این مثال با نحوه قرار دادن ChechBox در DbGrid آشنا میشوید.به کد نویسی های انجام شده توجه نمایید  
- نمونه ای آسان جهت استفاده از Dll ها دردلفی.در این مثال شما با نحوه فراخوانی یک DLL بصورت Dynamic آشنا میشوید  
- مثال بسیار جامع و کاملی در رابطه با استفاده از فایلهای Blob و عکس و صدا و فیلم در دیتابیس
- نمونه ای برای کار با Edit Mask برای دریافت تاریخ و کنترل آن برای مقادیر ورودی اشتباه (تاریخ شمسی ).
- نمونه کاملی جهت یادگیری جستجو در سیستم با انواع فرمتها.در این مثال نحوه Find و جستجو در دایرکتوری یا هارد دیسک رامی آموزید
- نمونه برنامه ای جهت ثبت برنامه خود در قسمت Control Panel.
- با این کد میتوانید رکوردهایی را که مثلا فیلد Number آنها برابر مقدار 8 است را به رنگ دیگری مثلا قرمز نمایش میدهد
- نمونه ای جهت تغییر رنگ و فونت هاینت یا توضیح مختصر در برنامه
- برنامه ای کامل جهت قرار دادن کنترلهای زیر در یک جدول :
DateTime Picker
DbLookup ComboBox

- برنامه کاملی جهت کار با فایلها و دایرکتوری در دلفی.شامل اعمالی مانند ایجاد فایل و پوشه و حذف فایل و ... 
-  نمونه ای برای راست چین کردن کنترل TreeView .البته کد اونو جناب کرانتی نوشتند و من اونو بصورت سورس در یک مثال گذاشتم 
- نمونه برنامه ای برای ساختن محیط چت روی شبکه 
- برنامه با این نمونه شما میتوانید برنامه خود را در TaskBar نمایش داده یا آن را مخفی کنید  
- نمونه برنامه ای که با آن میتوانید همانند ماسک ادیت در یک فیلد در دی بی گرید اعداد و ارقام را از هم جدا منید 
- شما در این آدرس میتونید برنامه ای رو دریافت کنید که در اون روش تغییر فونت منوی اصلی در فرمها رو نشون میده 
- برنامه شما با استفاده از این برنامه میتونید شکلک موس رو تغییر بدید 
- با این برنامه میتوانید عکس قسمت Computer Property رو تغییر بدید.برای مشاهده تغییرات هم میتوانید روی آیکون My Computer کلیک راست کنید 
-نمونه ای برای کار با TreeView در دیتابیس 
- نمونه ای برای کار با Tree View که تنظیمات خاص برنامه را در خود ذخیره میکند(مانند نرم افزار هلو). 
- نمونه ای ساده برای ارتباط دو جدول با هم   
- من یک برنامه نوشتم که قادر است یک فرم را روی فرم دیگر کپی کند  
- بعضی اوقات در دلفی هنگام کامپایل یکسری مشکلاتی بوجود می آید ، درواقع دلفی برای کامپایل کردن پروژه ها فایلهای موقتی ایجاد می کند که گاهی اوقات باعث دردسر می شوند با اجرای این فایل در مسیر پروژه تان می توانید فایلهای اضافی را حذف نمائید و دوباره برنامه را کامپایل کنید   
- اگه یک برنامه نوشته باشید که مثلاً 200 فرم داشته باشه و حالا می خواهید بدانید که چه فونتهایی رو در این فرمها استفاده کرده اید می توانید از این برنامه ای که نوشته ام استفاده کنید 
- ساختن و کامپایل کردن برنامه دلفی بدون اجرای دلفی!!!!  
- این یک نمونه برنامه کوچک است که چگونگی باز کردن در سی دی درایو - بدست آوردن سریال و مشخصات هر درایو و اجرای یکی از آپلت های کنترل پانل را نشان می دهد 
- نمونه برنامه ای که با اون میتونید دیتابیسهای اکسس و SQL Server رو باز کرده و ویرایش کنید 
- این نمونه برنامه کارهای زیر را انجام می دهد 

      1- عکس برداری از مانیتور 
      2- فیلم برداری از مانیتور
      3- نمایش نوع درایوها (اعم از ثابت ، سی دی رام ، رم درایو ، فلاپی و ...)
      4- مخفی کردن آیکن و اسم برنامه در حال اجرا از نوار TaskBar
      5- فعال و غیر فعال کردن دکمه Start
      6- مخفی و ظاهر کردن نوار TaskBar
      7- نمایش وضعیت در حال اجرا بودن IDE دلفی
 
- کپی کردن یه فایل به همراه نمایش پروگرسبار  
-  ایجاد جلوه Spray بر روی فرم 
- خواندن کلمات مانند برنامه TalkIt با استفاده از MicrosoftSpeechAPI
 
- نرم افزار بانک اطلاعات سی دی 
- نرم افزار فروش بلیط هواپیما - قطار - اتوبوس 
- نرم افزار کتابخانه 
- مسابقه شرکت Iolol Technologic برای نمایش دادن Caption فرمهای Shell32.dll بدون نمایش آنها 
- Encoding و Decoding در 64 بیتی 
- نشان دادن فرم با افکت های زیبا 
- این برنامه مانیتور را خاموش / روشن می کند 
- این برنامه اشاره گر ماوس را مخفی / آشکار می کند 
-  برنامه ای جهت غیر فعال کردن کی برد در ویندوز 
- برنامه ای جهت از کار انداختن ماوس در ویندوز 
- برنامه ای جهت اضافه کردن آیتم به سیستم منو  
- برنامه ای جهت تغییر رزولوشن مانیتور 
- برنامه ای جهت گیر انداختن ماوس در پنجره برنامه 
- نمایش یک تصویر بجای یک فرم 
- برنامه ای جهت جابه جایی فرم با استفاده از درگ کردن بر روی خود فرم . 
- برنامه ای که یک بار اجرا می شود . 
- برنامه ای ساده برای یادگیری کار با کنترل مدیا پلیر و کم و زیاد کردن ولوم از درون برنامه دلفی 
- این پروژه برنامهء دبیرخانه ست که به طور چندزبانی(انگلیسی, فارسی, فرانسه) نوشته شده.  
 - این برنامه یک Agent ایجاد می کند که می توانید به آن دستور دهید .  
-یافتن رمز دیتابیس اکسس 
- برای کار با TBitmap: 
- اینم کامپوننت رایت به سی دی &‌ CD to ISO & ISO to CD & ایجاد سی دی صوتی و ... + نمونه کد 
- کد یک Exe Packer بنام Morphine که کارش Encrypt کردن فایلهای PE و در کل مخفی کردن OEP برنامه هست. 
- یک پسورد دامپر برای کلیه نگارشهای یاهو مسنجر. با مرور این سورس کد با طرز کار دامپر ها که با ReadProcessMemory کار میکنن آشنا میشید. 
- ترکیب Delphi & C Builder با استفاده از فایلهای obj تولید شده C. 
- نمونه ای برای فشرده سازی فایل مثل zip. 
-یه نمونه بسیار ساده برای آشنایی با محوه کدنویسی برای پروژه های کالا و انبار . 
- جستجو رنگی کردن یک کلمه در متن  
- نمونه ای جهت گرفتن بک آپ و ریستور کردن دیتابیس پایگاه داده SQL Server  
- اینم لینک برنامه توربو پاسکال 5.5 
- در این نمونه شما میتونید رنگ آیتم انتخاب شده در عنصر لیست باکس را عوض کنید و با رنگ دلخواه خود رنگ آمیزی کنید .  
- فرم با اشکال : 
- اسپلش اسکرین ( Splash Screen Ex v0.2 ) : 
- نمونه ای که با استفاده از اون میتونید یه مقدار دلخواه رو در رجیستری نوشته و بالعکس اونو از رجیستری بخونید : 
- کامپوننتی برای به دست آوردن اطلاعاتی راجع به درایوها مانند شماره سریال ، شماره ولوم ، فضای آزاد و فضای اشغال شده ، نوع فایل سیستم و ... 
- یه برنامه درباره نحوه کار تراکنش در پایگاه  
- برای کار کردن با برنامه های شرکت NullSoft Winamp : 
- خالی کردن Recycle Bin : 
- اضافه کردن یه Item به Item های ی فولدر (همون Contex Menu خودمون) : 
- تبدیل کردن فهیا های آیکن (.ico) به Bitmap (.bmp : 
- یه Media Player ساده ولی برا تمرین خیلی عالیه : 
- Mice کردن یه آدرس  
- برای تغییر نوشته روی دکمه Start Menu : 
- برای عوض کردن زبان ویندوز XP (فارسی - انگلیسی) : 
- نشان دادن تمام صفحه هایی که از Internet Explorer باز است : 
- اینم یه نمونه برنامه برای کپی فایل با استفاده از Thread و با نمایش ProgressBar ... 
- اولی ( IP2Name , Name2IP , Get Ip ) : بدست آوردن IP و تبدیل IP به Name و بالعکس
دومی (Split & Merge Files) : تقسیم فایل به چند قمست و بالعکس
سومی (Get free disk space) : نشان دادن فضای خالی و پر درایو به صورت Chart مثل Properties خود ویندوز
چهارمی (Get Dialup info.rar) : گرفتن اصلاعات از Dial UP Account (اکانتی که با آن اینترنت وصل میشیم)
پنجمی ( Make Circle Form) : تغییرشکل فرم به دایره - کارای زیاد و جالبی میشه باهاش کرد 
- مجموعه ای بی نظیر از سورس کدها و مثالهای آماده دلفی در زمینه های مختلف  
- کپی کردن چند فایل در ClipBoard
     تبدیل فایل ICO به BMP 
     تبدل فایل BMP به JPEG
      برعکس بالایی
      تبدیل فایل SWF به EXE 
- اینم یه برنامه شبیه به ذره بین ویندوز یا همان magnify 
- نمونه برنامه ای که زیر شاخه های یک درایو یا پوشه و همچنین حجم پوشه و مشخصات آنرا به همراه نمودار کلوچه ای نمایش می دهد 
- نمونه برنامه ای که ترافیک شبکه را نشان می دهد اعم از
    1- سرعت ورود و خروج دیتا 
    2- Mac آدرس 
    3- نام کارت شبکه 
    و ... 
- نمونه برنامه ای که می تواند فایلهای StartUp را نشان داده و همچنین مسیر فایل اجرایی را به لیست آنها اضافه کند . یه چیزی شبیه به MSConfig ویندوز 
- نمونه برنامه باز و بسته کردن درب سی دی رام . 
- نمونه برنامه ای که یک خط کش برای شما روی DeskTop ایجاد می کند و می توانید با راست کلیک کردن روی آن واحد و دیگر تنظیماتش را تغییر دهید 
- اگه نرم افزار Radmin رو دیده باشید این نمونه برنامه تقریباً چیزی مثل اونه  
- بدست آوردن لیست تمامی برنامه های نصب شده در ویندوز : 
- اینم یه Media Player با قابلیت های نسبتا بالا و جالب - رقص نور هم داره :D ! 
- اضافه کردن Data به یه فایل EXE : 
- Invert کردن رنگ یه تصویر Bitmap :: 
- سورس یک برنامه جستجوگر ، با قابلیت جستجو در SubFolder ها :: 
- برنامه ای جهت عدم نمایش آیکونهای روی دسکتاپ کاربر.: 
- برنامه ای جهت اجرای فایلهای swf ...: 
- نمونه برنامه استفاده از فونت TTF بدون نیاز به نصب: 
- نمونه برنامه ای جهت چک کردن اتصال به اینترنت: 
- نمونه برنامه ای جهت بدست آوردن ورژن ویندوز: 
- نمونه برنامه ای که لیست درایوهای شبکه را نشان می دهد . 
- نمونه برنامه ای که با دریافت یک آدرس صفحه اینترنتی لیست تمام لینکهای تصویر نرا نمایش می دهد . 
- نمونه برنامه ای که یک آدرس اینترنتی را دریافت کرده و آنرا بعنوان Home Page در اینترنت اکسپلورر قرارمی دهد . 
- نمونه برنامه ای که یک فایل را با نمایش ProgressBar از اینترنت داونلود می کند . 
- یه کامپوننت OpenSource که به زودی فایل فارسی ساز و RTL شدش رو براتون می فرستم.
برای کنترل سطح دسترسی کاربران Login و ... که با ADO,BDE,DBEXPRESSو ... کار می کنه  
- نمونه برنامه ای که پسوند فایل را دریافت و فایل اجرایی مرجع آنرا نمایش می دهد مثلاً Txt. بعنوان ورودی و %systemRoot%\system32\notepad.exe %1بعنوان خروجی . 
- نمونه برنامه ای که لیست دستگاه های متصل به پورتهای Com و LPT‌ را نشان می دهد . 
- نمونه برنامه ای که پسوند فایلی خاص را به ویندوز معرفی می کند . تا با دابل کلیک کردن روی آن برنامه شما اجرا شود  
- این نمونه برنامه اطلاعاتی از قبیل رشته ، تصویر و رکورد را بین دو برنامه دلفی انتقال می ده .  
- نمونه برنامه ای که مدت زمان کار نکردن کاربر با برنامه را بر حسب ثانیه به شما را نمایش می دهد . برای درست کردن یه چیزی شبیه به Screen Saver یا نمایش آرم شرکت در برنامه . 
- فعال و غیر فعال کردن Screen Saver 
- این نمونه برنامه با توجه به حرکت ماوس روی سایر پنجره های ویندوز سه مولفه زیر را به شما نمایش می دهد . 
    1- هندل شی 
    2- نام کلاس 
    3- متن یا کپشن شی . 
- نمونه برنامه ای که گذرگاهی را که بوسیله آن به شبکه متصل هستید نمایش می دهد . مثلا LAN,Modem , ... 
- این نمونه برنامه صفحه Properties استاندارد ویندوز را مربوط به فایلی که مشخص می کنید نمایش می دهد .

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

یه مشکلی هست! شماره صفحه ها بستگی به تنظیمات کاربر داره. من کل این تاپیک را توی 5 صفحه می بینم. بهتره از شماره ی پست استفاده کنید

----------


## nassim_20

دوست عزیز حق با شماست من به این موضوع دقت نکرده بودم بنابراین فهرست رو بر اساس تایپیک چیدم

----------


## Arman_1367

امروز که لیست رو نگاه می کردم یکی دو تا چیز دیدم از کاربرام محرتم خواهش می کنم اگر از سایت های دیگه تاپیک های دیگه برنامه ها را جمع آوری می کنند نام نویسنده را تغییر ندهند بابا اینقدر نامردی نکنید خیلی زوره آدم برنامه ای را که خودش نوشته به اسم یکی دیگه ببینه.

ایندفعه نخواستم نام ببرم دفعه بعد با ذکر منبع و ... تاریخ دار نام می برم .

از nasim_20 هم ممنون که باعث شد متوجه این مورد بشم.

----------


## Valadi

جناب kamran_br

فقط نرم افزار هاست سورس نیست 

سورس هاشون اگر امکان داره قرار بده 

موفق و موید باشی

----------


## Saeid59_m

> امروز که لیست رو نگاه می کردم یکی دو تا چیز دیدم از کاربرام محرتم خواهش می کنم اگر از سایت های دیگه تاپیک های دیگه برنامه ها را جمع آوری می کنند نام نویسنده را تغییر ندهند بابا اینقدر نامردی نکنید خیلی زوره آدم برنامه ای را که خودش نوشته به اسم یکی دیگه ببینه.


بهتره دقیقاً نام ببرید  . شاید شما اشتباه می کنید . یک طرفه به قاضی رفتن هم زیاد جالب نیست . 



> ایندفعه نخواستم نام ببرم دفعه بعد با ذکر منبع و ... تاریخ دار نام می برم .


هیچ فکر کردید که این تهدید برای افرادی که قلبشون ضعیفه مضره ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

Arman_1367   : سعی کنید مورد را از طریق PM با کاربر مربوطه بصورت دوستانه مطرح کنید، یا موضوع را از طریق PM با مدیران سایت در میان بگذارید تا در صورت لزوم با کاربر مربوطه برخورد شود.




> هیچ فکر کردید که این تهدید برای افرادی که قلبشون ضعیفه مضره ؟


قرار نیست اینجا مزه بریزید!

----------


## Arman_1367

فکر نمی کنم این تحدید باشه چون جزو قوانین بود که منبع ذکر شود.

در ضمن برای آقای کشاورز نام و ... را pm زدم.

----------


## babak869

persian DLL Sample :
نمونه ای از نحوه استفاده از دی ال ال  Persian DLL  جهت استفاده از تاریخ شمسی در برنامه های دلفی . با کمک توابع موجود در این  دی ال ال شما میتونید براحتی از تاریخ شمسی در برنامه ها و بانکها و گزارشهاتون استفاده نمایید

موفق باشید

----------


## babak869

Combobox In MessageDialog. :
نمونه ای از  نحوه قراردادن کنترلهای اضافی در صفحه  Messag Dialoge
با استفاده از این نمونه می آموزید که چگونه کنترلی مانند Combobox  را در صفحه Message Dialogue  قرار دهید

----------


## mehdi5106

از دوستان خواهش می کنم اگه نمونه سورسی برای طراحی ربات یاهو دارند(مثل رویا وEnvision) اینجا قرار بدن.چون بدجوری بهش نیاز دارم.
تا حالا که هر کجا عنوان کردم خبری نشده ، ببینیم اینجا مثل جاهای قبلی یا نه؟

----------


## persianboy

اینم از طرف من :
یه برنامست که از توی processes list (task manager) حذف نمیشه .
پیغام :
---------------------------
Unable to Terminate Process
---------------------------
The operation could not be completed.

Access is denied.

میده . البته باید madcollection رو از سایت www.madshi.net
بگیرید . در ضمن برنامه یه اشکال کوچولو داره که هرکی بگه جایزه داره ( البته پیدا کردنش
زیاد سخت نیست ولی برطرف کردنش سخته ( من که نتونستم ))

----------


## persianboy

این یکی هم بد نیست . یکی از دمو های دلفی رو یه کم دست کاری کردم .
یه بار بیشتر باز نمیشه و اگر هم minimize باشه ، با اجرای برنامه میاد بالا .

----------


## persianboy

یه mp3player کوچولو ، tag رو هم نشون میده ، trackbar هم داره .

----------


## dkhatibi

کسی حوصله نداره برنامه های گذاشته شده را در اولین تاپیک با توضیح مختصر فهرست کنه؟
خیلی زیاد شدن و نمی شه دید چی به درد می خوره و چی نه!!!
باتشکر

----------


## Valadi

من هم با جناب خطیبی موافقم مسئولین سایت باید برای این موضوع فکری کنند از این حالت حجیم بودن خارج شود و وقت گیر بودن 
من پیشنهاد می کنم چند صفحه ایجاد شود و برنامه ها و سورس کدها بصورت موضوعی دسته بندی و طبقه بندی شود و هر کس بنابر موضوع لینک بشود به صفحه مربوطه 
این پیشنهاد این حقیر 
اگر دیگران پیشنهاد دارند بسم الله 

موفق و موید باشی

----------


## Saeid59_m

اگر برنامه ای می خواهید بنویسید که کاربر بتونه با درگ کردن فایلها روی فرم برنامه ، عملیاتی روی فایل انجام بده می تونید از این نمونه برنامه استفاده کنید .

----------


## vcldeveloper

> کسی حوصله نداره برنامه های گذاشته شده را در اولین تاپیک با توضیح مختصر فهرست کنه؟
> خیلی زیاد شدن و نمی شه دید چی به درد می خوره و چی نه!!!


درسته، اما این تاپیک دائما در حال گسترش است و اگر لیست سوس ها به اول تاپیک اضافه شود، بزودی لیست دوباره نامرتب می شود، غیر از آنکه کاربران زحمت بکشند و هر چند وقت یکبار لیست را مرتب کنند و در اختیار مدیران قرار دهند تا در صفحه اول تاپیک قرار گیرد.

----------


## persianboy

اینم یه برنامست که shutdown شدن سیستم رو تشخیص میده و میتونه قبل از shutdown
هر کاری که خواستید انجام بدید . فقط کافیه که بین then و inherited هر کدی که خواستید ،
بذارید .

----------


## persianboy

این برنامه رو من برای یکی از دوستام که کافی نت داره درست کردم .
دو تا کار انجام میده : 1- بعد از اینکه برنامه اجرا شد و رفت تو tray ، اگر کلید F3 رو بزنید ،
سیستم لوگ آف میشه و اگه F4 رو بزنید ، about برنامه میاد ( این قسمت تعریف hotkey ها
و تعریف وظایف اونا رو یاد میده )(خدمت دوستانی که احتمالا نمیدونن hotkey چیه باید عرض
کنم که وقتی شما مثلا کلید F3 رو به عنوان hotkey تعریف میکنید ، اگر برنامتون باز باشه (چه
minimize باشه ، چه maximize و چه توی tray باشه ) هر جای ویندوز که باشید ، با زدن F3 
کاری که شما می خواین انجام میشه)
2-برنامه utilman رو که با (پنجره + U ) فعال میشه رو از کار میندازه ( دوستانی که کافی نت رفتن
باید بدونن که با استفاده از این برنامه میشه مجانی از اینترنت و بازی های گیم نت ها استفاده 
کرد )

----------


## Batman

با سلام دوستان از آدرس زیر میتونید فایل برنامه مرتب سازی مربوط به این تاپیک رو بردارید
موفق باشید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=75701

----------


## ho.yasreby

> کسی حوصله نداره برنامه های گذاشته شده را در اولین تاپیک با توضیح مختصر فهرست کنه؟
> خیلی زیاد شدن و نمی شه دید چی به درد می خوره و چی نه!!!
> باتشکر


اگر چند صفحه قبل رو یک نگاهی بیندازید یکی از برادران این کار رو کرده  (لذت ببرید!)

----------


## persianboy

اینم یه بازی بیمزست که مربوط به دو سال پیش ، اگه سورس برنامه خیلی بد و غیر استاندارد ،
به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید . آخه مربوط به بچگیامه .
در ضمن cheat هم داره ( مورچه چیه که کله پاچش چی باشه ) اگه هر جای بازی '~' رو بزنید 
بعد بنویسید : zendebadiran جواب بازی رو بهتون میده .
اگه دوباره همون رو بزنید بعدش بنویسید : javidiran ، یک دقیقه به وقت بازی اضافه میکنه .

----------


## Rocker

دوستان سلام:
وقتی که این تاپیکو دیدم منم تصمیم گرفتم تا یکی از برنامه های ساده خودم رو در اینجا بزارم تا بقیه دوستان هم از اون استفاده کنن این برنامه یک مدیا پلیر است که قادر است فایلهای mp3,mpg و ... را پخش نماید.و icon برنامه در قسمت try (کنار ساعت) میافته پس شد یه تیرو دو نشون.
البته برای try نیاز به یک کامپوننت است اگه خواسنیئ اونم براتون میزارم.
نظر یادتون نره.
فدای شما Rocker معروف.

----------


## ب- تات

اگر امکان داره ک مثال یا کامپوننت برای گذاشتن متن متحرک در Title bar یک فرم همچنین گذاشتن دکمه در Title bar و بعلاوه یک StatusBar با امکان قرار دادن اجزا مثل Progressbar درآن مثال بزنید.

----------


## Saeid59_m

این نمونه برنامه عملیات زیر را انجام می دهد .
1- لیست کردن تمام سرویس های ویندوز 
2- نمایش وضعیت هر سرویس با کلیک بر روی آن (Started Or Stopped)
3- فعال یا غیر فعال کردن هر سرویس

----------


## persianboy

اینم یه مثال برای caption متحرک ، چند تا چیز به درد بخور دیگه هم توش چپوندم

----------


## persianboy

اینم یه کد برای چپوندن progressbar به statusbar از www.SwissDelphiCenter.ch

type
  THackControl = class(TControl);

procedure TfrmWebsite.FormCreate(Sender: TObject);
var
  PanelRect: TRect;
begin
  // Place progressbar on the statusbar
  THackControl(ProgressBar1).SetParent(StatusBar1);
  // Retreive the rectancle of the statuspanel (in my case the second)
  SendMessage(StatusBar1.Handle, SB_GETRECT, 1, Integer(@PanelRect));
  // Position the progressbar over the panel on the statusbar
  with PanelRect do
    ProgressBar1.SetBounds(Left, Top, Right - Left, Bottom - Top);
end;

----------


## ب- تات

توی یه تاپیک یادمه یکی از عزیزان کد جستجو  و رنگی کردن یک کلمه خاص درون یک Memo رو گذاشته بود .امام هرچی میگردم پیداش نمیکنم. میشه راهنمائیم کنید.

----------


## Batman

با سلام
دوست عزیز شما از توی آدرس زیر برنامه رو دانلود کنید به راحتی میتونید پیداش کنید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=75701
موفق باشید

----------


## MNosouhi

> توی یه تاپیک یادمه یکی از عزیزان کد جستجو و رنگی کردن یک کلمه خاص درون یک Memo رو گذاشته بود .امام هرچی میگردم پیداش نمیکنم. میشه راهنمائیم کنید.


جستجو رنگی کردن یک کلمه در متن

----------


## ب- تات

و حالا مبدل JPG 2 ICO ?

----------


## Batman

با سلام 
دوست عزیز اگر از آدرس زیر که فکر کنم قبلا هم گفتم برنامه رو دانلود کنی دیگه اینقدر پست اضافه هی نمیفرستی تا جناب Inprise هم به کاربران به خاطر همین موارد توصیه البته به جا نکنه
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=75701
موفق باشید

----------


## ب- تات

> با سلام
> دوست عزیز اگر از آدرس زیر که فکر کنم قبلا هم گفتم برنامه رو دانلود کنی دیگه اینقدر پست اضافه هی نمیفرستی تا جناب Inprise هم به کاربران به خاطر همین موارد توصیه البته به جا نکنه
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=75701


عزیز برادر میدونم و سپاسگذارم از اینکه شما یک برنامه جهت جمع بندی محتوای این تاپیک تهیه کرده اید. اما متاسفانه تا الان (شاید هم واقعا دقت نکردم) هیچ عنوانی را جهت تبدیل عکس با فرمت JPG به فرمت ICO ندیدم. چیزی که موجود هست برعکس نیاز منه یعنی تبدیل ICO به دیگر فرمتها. بنابراین اگر با درخواستم شما رو ناراحت کردم عذر میخوام. در ضمن هیچ کسی منکر دید مدیریتی مدیران محترم فروم نیست و بنده هم بیشتر(از تذکر آخرتون هم متشکرم).

----------


## Saeid59_m

> ببخشید اگر دوباره این پست و زدم عزیزان اگر ممکنه به من کمک کنید.
> نیاز فوری برای رفع این مشکل دارم.
> با تشکر


دقیقاً چه نموداری برای چه کاری می خواهی ؟‌
خود دلفی کامپوننت مشهوری به نام TeeChart داره که توی Sample های خود دلفی هم مثال کامل و جامعی در این رابطه هم زده شده .
ولی اگه منظورت از چارت نمایش چارت سازمانیه باید از کامپوننت های دیگری مثل ExpressOrgChart استفاده کنی ؟‌

درضمن از دوستان یه خواهشی دارم .  البته جسارتاً
لطفاً در این تاپیک درخواست و یا سوال و جواب نفرمائید . خودش به اندازه کافی شلوغ و پلوغ هست . اجازه بدهید که هر کس در این تاپیک وارد می شود ، در هر پست آن یک نمونه برنامه رو ببیند .
ممنون.

----------


## babak869

از دوستان عزیز خواهشمندم این تاپیک رو به تاپیک سوال و جواب تبدیل نکنند . از مدیران بخش هم تقاضا دارم که سوالات و پاسخهای بی ارتباط با موضوع رو پاک کنند . فقط دوستان اگه سورس یا نمونه برنامه دارند با کمی توضیح اینجا بزارن
متشکرم

----------


## Will_Smith

کدی برای عوض کردن Caption برنامه های مختلف

  SetWindowText(FindWindow('notepad', nil), 'Hello!'); 
  SendMessage(FindWindow('notepad', nil), WM_SETTEXT, 0, Integer(PChar('Hello!')));

----------


## nasr

> یک نکته بسیار حیاتی :
> ساختن و کامپایل کردن برنامه دلفی بدون اجرای دلفی!!!!
> یه فایل بسیار ساده اما حیاتی!!!!! این فایل رو در پوشه پروژه کپی کرده و کلیک راست کرده و در قسمت  Your_Program_name   نام پروژه خودتون رو بنویسید.با اجرای اون دیگه احتیاجی نیست که برنامه دلفی رو باز کرده و فایل رو کامپایل کنید.
> برای پروژه هایی که خیلی حجیمه و یا شما روی سیستم دلفی نصب ندارید کافیه که اونو در پوشه برنامه نوشته شده کپی و اجرا کنید میبینید که فایل  EXE  شما ساخته میشه.


https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...7&postcount=60

سلام
چرا من با این برنامه نمیتونم فایل Exe را بسازم
البته اسم پروژه را هم در فایل تغییر دادم ولی نمیشه :متفکر:

----------


## پرواز

> سلام
> چرا من با این برنامه نمیتونم فایل Exe را بسازم
> البته اسم پروژه را هم در فایل تغییر دادم ولی نمیشه


من همین امروز در مورد یه پروژه دو فرمی امتحان کردم درست بود. ولی چند روز پیش در مورد یه پروژه سنگین تر هر کاری کردم نشد کامپایل کنم. من فکر می کنم به پروژه هم بستگی داره.  
البته خصوصیت اصلی پروژه ای که کامپایل شد این بود که داخلش از هیچ کامپوننتی غیر از کامپوننتهای دلفی استفاده نشده بود.
پس ممکنه به این خاطر باشه که کامپوننتهای اضافی رو نمی تونه کامپایل کنه.

----------


## پرواز

سلام.

این سورس یه برنامه است که اطلاعات یه جدول از نوع ADO رو به اکسل منتقل می کنه.
چند نکته:
اولا که برای تابع ExportToExcel توضیح فارسی (کامنت) گذاشتم که فهمش آسون بشه.
ثانیاً امکان انتخاب فیلد و تعیین شرط برای فیلد های قابل نمایش اضافه شد.
برای این کار اومدم از دستورات SQL استفاده کردم. سه تا Memo رو فرم اصلی داریم که اولی برای مقدار Select - دومی برای From و سومی برای Where می باشد.
اینو گذاشتم که برنامه نویسای محترم بتونن هرجور که خواستن تو برنامشون استفاده کنن. (به جای Memo می تونید از یه متغییر استفاده کنید و مقدار رو توی اون ذخیره کنید).
یه فرم دیگه هم طراحی کردم که توی اون میتونید فیلدهای مورد نظر خودتون رو انتخاب کنید و به طور اتوماتیک به Select اضافه کنید.


نکته قابل توجه توی این برنامه اینه که شما برای انتقال به اکسل نام اصلی فیلد که حروفش لاتین میباشد رو انتقال نمیدهید. بلکه اون چیزی که انتقال پیدا می کنه DisplayLabel هر فیلده. که میتونه فارسی باشه.

در ضمن پس از انتقال به اکسل برنامه اندازه همه Cell های اکسل رو تنظیم می کنه که هیچ کدوم از نوشته های درون Cell ها مخفی نمونه و یا جای اضافی نگرفته باشه.

البته مسلما سورس رو ببینید خودتون متوجه میشید. اینا رو گفتم که نخواید خیلی دنبالش بگردید.

از همه شما دوستان می خوام که مشکلات و کمبودهاش رو گوشزد کنید و اگه امکانات جالب دیگه ای هم به ذهنتون می رسه بهش اضافه کنید و همینجا آپ کنید.
اگه سؤال خاصی هم دارید مطرح کنید.

امیدوارم که بدردتون بخوره (هر چند امکانات ناچیزی داره و قابل تأمل نیست)
(این پست رو تو یکی از تاپیکها هم گذاشتم اما چون احساس کردم که ممکنه به درد دوستان بخوره و پیدا کردنش یه کم سخت باشه اینجا هم گذاشتم)

برای دانلود سورس *اینجا رو کلیک کنید‌*.
موفق باشید.

----------


## babak869

> من همین امروز در مورد یه پروژه دو فرمی امتحان کردم درست بود. ولی چند روز پیش در مورد یه پروژه سنگین تر هر کاری کردم نشد کامپایل کنم. من فکر می کنم به پروژه هم بستگی داره.  
> البته خصوصیت اصلی پروژه ای که کامپایل شد این بود که داخلش از هیچ کامپوننتی غیر از کامپوننتهای دلفی استفاده نشده بود.
> پس ممکنه به این خاطر باشه که کامپوننتهای اضافی رو نمی تونه کامپایل کنه.


لطفا فقط نمونه و مثال بزارید .

----------


## پرواز

سلام آقای احدی.

آخه اونی که کامپایل نشد خیلی حجمش بالاست. یه پروژه بزرگه که داریم برا یه شرکت مینویسم. نمیشه که سورسشو بذارم!
البته ببخشید شاید این تاپیک جای این حرفا نباشه

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
 این هم برای کسانی که می خواهند در DBGrid یک ستون اضافه کنند و شماره سطر را داشته باشند که از یک سایت سویسی گرفتم.

 Add a Row Number in your DBGrid
//++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++++++++++++++++++
  1. create new blank field in dbgrid
  2. rename the title with 'No'
  3. put this code in OnDrawColumncell
  4. Now your Grid has a row number
//++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++++++++++++++++++

procedure TForm1.DBGrid1DrawColumnCell(Sender: TObject; const Rect: TRect;
  DataCol: Integer; Column: TColumn; State: TGridDrawState);
begin
  if DataSource1.DataSet.RecNo > 0 then
  begin
    if Column.Title.Caption = 'No' then
      DBGrid1.Canvas.TextOut(Rect.Left + 2, Rect.Top, IntToStr(DataSource1.DataSet.RecNo));
  end;
end;

----------


## babak869

send parameter to button :
با این برنامه میتونید از یه فرم به فرم دیگه دسترسی داشته باشید و میتونید کد اجرایی رویداد  OnClick  یه دگمه در فرم دیگه رو عوض کنید . برای مثال در فرم اصلی نمونه برنامه , ابتدا دگمه اول دستور  Close  رو برای دگمه صفحه دوم میفرسته و دگمه دوم دستور یه پیغام رو برای فرم صفحه دوم میفرسته . با مشاهده کد میتونید به دلخواه و بر حسب نیاز اونا رو تغییر بدید . از دوستان عزیز مخصوصا جناب آقای کشاورز بخاطر راهنماییشون بسایر متشکرم

----------


## mahdi10539

سلام این برنامه میتونه 2 رشته عدد 254 رقم رو با هم جمع کنه .
شاید یه روزی بدرد یکی خورد.
البته این برنامه ای همه این کار ها و بر روی رشته انجام میده

----------


## شهریار بهمن پور

سلام
اینم سورس کامل یک موتور گرافیکیه (Engine) که معمولا برای ساخت بازی های 3 بعدی استفاده میکنند  :لبخند:

----------


## شهریار بهمن پور

اینم یک مبدل برای اعداد Binary و Hexadecimal و Decimal و Octal و Ascii به یکدیگره که خیلی بدرد میخوره

----------


## شهریار بهمن پور

سورس برنامه ای برای رسم نمودارهای مثلثاتی سینوس و کسینوس

----------


## Saeid59_m

نمونه برنامه ای که FireWall ویندوز xp را غیر فعال می کند

----------


## Saeid59_m

مجموعه ای از ترفند های دلفی ! تقدیم به دوستان .

----------


## AlirezaBahredar

با این برنامه می تونید فولدرهای تودرتودرست کنید

----------


## شهریار بهمن پور

سلام
با استفاده از برنامه زیر می تونید CRC-32 فایل ها رو بدست بیارید که در کرکینگ کاربرد داره  :چشمک:

----------


## rasool_brn

*لیست تمام برنامه های گذاشته شده در این تاپیک*
 __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________
برنامه ای برای بدست اوردن ولوم درایو های ویندوز
برنامه ای جهت بدست آوردن کد اسکی کیبورد
برنامه ای جهت تکه تکه کردن فایل ها با سایز دلخواه
 شما با متد  Hack  میتونید به عکس ها و نوشته های  DbNavigator  خود دلفی دسترسی پیدا کنید 
 نمونه برنامه ای که نحوه قرار دادن چک باکس در پیغام Message Dialog را نشان میدهد
 نمونه ای از Splash برای زمانی که برنامه شما مدت زمانی را صرف میکند تا لود شود
نحوه قرار دادن  ChechBox  در  DbGrid
 استفاده از  Dll  ها دردلفی . نحوه فراخوانی یک  DLL  بصورت  Dynamic 
  مثال بسیار جامع و کاملی در رابطه با استفاده از فایلهای  Blob  و  عکس و صدا و فیلم   در دیتابیس
 نمونه ای برای کار با  Edit Mask  برای دریافت تاریخ و کنترل آن برای مقادیر ورودی اشتباه (تاریخ شمسی )
  نمونه کاملی جهت یادگیری جستجو در سیستم با انواع فرمتها.در این مثال نحوه Find  و جستجو در دایرکتوری یا هارد دیسک رامی آموزی
 نمونه برنامه ای جهت ثبت برنامه خود در قسمت  Control Panel.
 با این کد میتوانید رکوردهایی را که مثلا فیلد  Number  آنها  برابر  مقدار 8 است را به رنگ دیگری مثلا قرمز نمایش میدهد
  نمونه ای جهت تغییر رنگ و فونت هاینت یا توضیح مختصر در برنامه
 برنامه ای کامل جهت قرار دادن کنترلهای DateTime Picker و  DbLookup ComboBox در یک جدول
 برنامه کاملی جهت کار با فایلها و دایرکتوری در دلفی.شامل اعمالی مانند ایجاد فایل و پوشه و حذف فایل و ...
 نمونه ای برای راست چین کردن کنترل  TreeView .البته کد اونو جناب کرانتی نوشتند و من اونو بصورت سورس در یک مثال گذاشتم
 نمونه برنامه ای برای ساختن محیط چت روی شبکه
 با این نمونه شما میتوانید  برنامه خود را در TaskBar  نمایش داده یا آن را مخفی کنید.
 نمونه برنامه ای که با آن میتوانید همانند ماسک ادیت در یک فیلد در دی بی گرید اعداد و ارقام را از هم جدا کنید
روش تغییر فونت منوی اصلی در فرمها
 حذف راست کلیک از روی فایلهای فلش ...  
فرم با اشکال
Splash Screen
 نمونه ای که با استفاده از اون میتونید یه مقدار دلخواه رو در رجیستری نوشته و بالعکس اونو از رجیستری بخونید 
کامپوننتی برای به دست آوردن اطلاعاتی راجع به درایوها مانند شماره سریال ، شماره ولوم ، فضای آزاد و فضای اشغال شده...
برای کار کردن با برنامه های شرکت NullSoft Winamp 
خالی کردن Recycle Bin 
اضافه کردن یه Item به Item های یه فولدر (همون Contex Menu خودمون)
تبدیل کردن فهیا های آیکن (.ico) به Bitmap (.bmp
یه Media Player ساده ولی برا تمرین خیلی عالی
mice کردن یه آدرس
برای تغییر نوشته روی دکمه Start Menu
برای عوض کردن زبان ویندوز XP (فارسی - انگلیسی)
نشان دادن تمام صفحه هایی که از Internet Explorer باز است
نمونه برنامه برای کپی فایل با استفاده از Thread و با نمایش ProgressBar ...
 بدست آوردن IP و تبدیل IP به Name و بالعکس
تقسیم فایل به چند قمست و بالعکس
نشان دادن فضای خالی و پر درایو به صورت Chart مثل Properties خود ویندوز
گرفتن اصلاعات از Dial UP Account (اکانتی که با آن اینترنت وصل میشیم)
تغییرشکل فرم به دایره - کارای زیاد و جالبی میشه باهاش کرد
 کپی کردن چند فایل در ClipBoard
 تبدیل فایل ICO به BMP
 تبدل فایل BMP به JPEG
 تبدل فایل JPEG به BMP
 تبدیل فایل SWF به EXE
اینم یه برنامه شبیه به ذره بین ویندوز یا همان magnify
نمونه برنامه ای که زیر شاخه های یک درایو یا پوشه و همچنین حجم پوشه و مشخصات آنرا به همراه نمودار کلوچه ای نمایش می دهد
نمونه برنامه ای که ترافیک شبکه را نشان می دهد
نمونه برنامه ای که می تواند فایلهای StartUp را نشان داده و همچنین مسیر فایل اجرایی را به لیست آنها اضافه کند
نمونه برنامه باز و بسته کردن درب سی دی رام .
نمونه برنامه ای که یک خط کش برای شما روی DeskTop ایجاد می کند
 توی این نمونه برنامه دو پروژه وجود دارد یکی برای Server و یکی برای Client
 بدست آوردن لیست تمامی برنامه های نصب شده در ویندوز
اینم یه Media Player با قابلیت های نسبتا بالا و جالب - رقص نور هم داره
اضافه کردن Data به یه فایل EXE
Invert کردن رنگ یه تصویر Bitmap 
سورس یک برنامه جستجوگر ، با قابلیت جستجو در SubFolder ها
 برنامه ای جهت عدم نمایش آیکونهای روی دسکتاپ کارب
 برنامه ای جهت اجرای فایلهای swf
نمونه برنامه استفاده از فونت TTF بدون نیاز به نصب
نمونه برنامه ای جهت چک کردن اتصال به اینترنت
نمونه برنامه ای جهت بدست آوردن ورژن ویندوز
نمونه برنامه ای که لیست درایوهای شبکه را نشان می دهد .
نمونه برنامه ای که با دریافت یک آدرس صفحه اینترنتی لیست تمام لینکهای تصویر آنرا نمایش می دهد
نمونه برنامه ای که یک آدرس اینترنتی را دریافت کرده و آنرا بعنوان Home Page  در اینترنت اکسپلورر قرارمی دهد
نمونه برنامه ای که یک فایل را با نمایش ProgressBar از اینترنت داونلود می کن
یه کامپوننت OpenSource . برای کنترل سطح دسترسی کاربران Login و ... که با ADO,BDE,DBEXPRESSو ... کار می کنه
نمونه برنامه ای که پسوند فایل را دریافت و فایل اجرایی مرجع آنرا نمایش می دهد مثلاً Txt
نمونه برنامه ای که لیست دستگاه های متصل به پورتهای Com و LPT‌ را نشان می دهد
نمونه برنامه ای که پسوند فایلی خاص را به ویندوز معرفی می کند
شما با استفاده از این برنامه میتونید شکلک موس رو تغییر بدی
 با این برنامه میتوانید عکس قسمت Computer Property رو تغییر بدید
 نمونه ای برای کار با TreeView در دیتابیس
نمونه ای برای کار با Tree View که تنظیمات خاص برنامه را در خود ذخیره میکند(مانند نرم افزار هلو)
 نمونه ای ساده برای ارتباط دو جدول با هم
کپی یک فرم روی فرم دیگر
حذف فایلهای اضافی در مسیر پروژه
تشخیص فونتهای استفاده شده در فرمها
 ساختن و کامپایل کردن برنامه دلفی بدون اجرای دلفی!!!!
چگونگی باز کردن در سی دی درایو - بدست آوردن سریال و مشخصات هر درایو و اجرای یکی از آپلت های کنترل پانل
 نمونه برنامه ای که با اون میتونید دیتابیسهای اکسس و SQL Server رو باز کرده و ویرایش کن
عکس برداری از مانیتور 
 فیلم برداری از مانیتور
 نمایش نوع درایوها (اعم از ثابت ، سی دی رام ، رم درایو ، فلاپی و ...)
 مخفی کردن آیکن و اسم برنامه در حال اجرا از نوار TaskBar
 فعال و غیر فعال کردن دکمه Start
مخفی و ظاهر کردن نوار TaskBar
نمایش وضعیت در حال اجرا بودن IDE دلفی
 کپی کردن یه فایل به همراه نمایش پروگرسبار
ایجاد جلوه Spray بر روی فرم
خواندن  کلمات مانند برنامه TalkIt با استفاده از MicrosoftSpeechAPI
نرم افزار بانک اطلاعات سی دی
نرم افزار فروش بلیط هواپیما - قطار - اتوبوس
نرم افزار کتابخانه
مسابقه شرکت Iolol Technologic برای نمایش دادن Caption فرمهای Shell32.dll بدون نمایش آنها
Encoding و Decoding در 64 بیتی
نشان دادن فرم با افکت های زیبا
خاموش / روشن مانیتور
مخفی / آشکار موس
برنامه ای جهت غیر فعال کردن کی برد در ویندوز
برنامه ای جهت از کار انداختن ماوس در ویندوز
برنامه ای جهت اضافه کردن آیتم به سیستم منو 
برنامه ای جهت تغییر رزولوشن مانیتور
برنامه ای جهت گیر انداختن ماوس در پنجره برنامه
نمایش یک تصویر بجای یک فرم
برنامه ای جهت جابه جایی فرم با استفاده از درگ کردن بر روی خود فرم .
برنامه ای که یک بار اجرا می شود
 برنامه ای ساده برای یادگیری کار با کنترل مدیا پلیر و کم و زیاد کردن ولوم از درون برنامه دلفی
برنامه دبیرخانه
این برنامه یک Agent ایجاد می کند که می توانید به آن دستور دهید 
 یافتن رمز دیتابیس اکسس
برنامه کار با TBitmap
کامپوننت رایت به سی دی &‌ CD to ISO & ISO to CD & ایجاد سی دی صوتی و ... + نمونه کد
کد یک Exe Packer بنام Morphine که کارش Encrypt کردن فایلهای PE و در کل مخفی کردن OEP برنامه هست.
یک پسورد دامپر برای کلیه نگارشهای یاهو مسنجر
ترکیب Delphi & C Builder  با استفاده از فایلهای obj تولید شده C. جالبه ببینید.
نمونه ای برای فشرده سازی فایل مثل zip.
پروژه های کالا و انبار
رنگی کردن نتایج حاصل از جستجو در متن
 نمونه ای جهت گرفتن بک آپ و ریستور کردن دیتابیس پایگاه داده  SQL Server 
 در این نمونه شما میتونید رنگ آیتم انتخاب شده در عنصر لیست باکس را عوض کنید و با رنگ دلخواه خود رنگ آمیزی کنید
این نمونه برنامه اطلاعاتی از قبیل رشته ، تصویر و رکورد را بین دو برنامه دلفی انتقال می ده
نمونه برنامه ای که مدت زمان کار نکردن کاربر با برنامه را بر حسب ثانیه به شما را نمایش می دهد
فعال و غیر فعال کردن Screen Saver 
این نمونه برنامه با توجه به حرکت ماوس روی سایر پنجره های ویندوز سه مولفه زیر را به شما نمایش می دهد
نمونه برنامه ای که گذرگاهی را که بوسیله آن به شبکه متصل هستید نمایش می دهد . مثلا LAN,Modem , ...
این نمونه برنامه صفحه Properties  استاندارد ویندوز را مربوط به فایلی که مشخص می کنید نمایش می دهد
 نمونه ای از نحوه استفاده از دی ال ال Persian DLL جهت استفاده از تاریخ شمسی در برنامه های دلفی
 نمونه ای از  نحوه قراردادن کنترلهای اضافی در صفحه  Messag Dialoge
یه برنامست که از توی processes list (task manager) حذف نمیشه 
 یه برنامه که یه بار بیشتر باز نمیشه و اگر هم minimize باشه ، با اجرای برنامه میاد بالا
یه mp3player کوچولو ، tag رو هم نشون میده ، trackbar هم داره 
کاربر می تونه با درگ کردن فایلها روی فرم برنامه ، عملیاتی روی فایل انجام بده
اینم یه برنامست که shutdown شدن سیستم رو تشخیص میده و میتونه قبل از shutdown هر کاری که خواستید انجام بدید
برنامه کافی نت
سورس یه بازی 
مدیا پلیر
نمایش و تنظیم وضعیت سرویسهای ویندوز
اینم یه مثال برای caption متحرک 
یه کد برای چپوندن progressbar به statusbar
 با این برنامه میتونید از یه فرم به فرم دیگه دسترسی داشته باشید و میتونید کد اجرایی رویداد OnClick یه دگمه در فرم دیگه رو عوض کنی
این برنامه میتونه 2 رشته عدد 254 رقم رو با هم جمع کن
موتور گرافیکی
یک مبدل برای اعداد Binary و Hexadecimal و Decimal و Octal و Ascii 
سورس برنامه ای برای رسم نمودارهای مثلثاتی سینوس و کسینوس
نمونه برنامه ای که FireWall ویندوز xp را غیر فعال می کند
مجموعه ای از ترفند های دلفی ! تقدیم به دوستان 
با این برنامه می تونید فولدرهای تودرتودرست کنی
 با استفاده از برنامه زیر می تونید CRC-32 فایل ها رو بدست بیارید که در کرکینگ کاربرد داره

----------


## Ahmad Chehreghani

سلام
امروز داشتم آرشیوم رو نگاه می کردم، یک برنامه رو دیدم که برمیگرده به فکر کنم 3 سال پیش که با دلفی نوشتم.
گفتم تو سایت بزارم. که چند تا چیز جالب توش هست(البته بود :قهقهه: )
مثلا اینکه چه پنجره هایی بازه
پنجره رو از Taskbar برداریم
نوشتن به صورت تحت داس تو Memo
کلید هایی که خورده رو نشون میده
وصل بودنتون به اینترنت
تعداد و تاریخ خاموش روشن شدن سیستم
برنامه های نصب شده رو سیستم 
استفاده از Dllها تو برنامه
و پسورد یاهو رو میده(البته چون قدیمیه یاهو 5و6 رو میده)

یادش بخیر!
موفق باشید.

----------


## rasool_brn

حرکت دادن کنترلها  بر روی فرم در زمان اجرا

----------


## Valadi

جناب ahmad_che

فایل های که آپلود می کنید حتما بررسی کنید که ویروسی یا تروجانی نداشته باشه فایل که شما آپلود کردید یک تروجان به نام  Trojan-Spy.Win32.Banker.em دارد این تروجان در فایل k.dll هست 
موفق و موید باشید

----------


## NILOFAR20

*سلام* 
*میخواستم خواهش کنم سورس یه بازی دیگه رو هم بذارید ممنون*

----------


## Valadi

شما سری به سایت زیر بزن 
www.planetsourcecode.com
دنیای سورس رایگانه 

موفق و موید باشید

----------


## rasool_brn

سورس کامل بازی مارو پله

----------


## NILOFAR20

سلام مرسی از لطفتون دوستان .اگه سورس بازیmo  رو کسی داره برام بذاره .(همون که  یه  خط میگیریم زیر یه توپ ...)

----------


## rasool_brn

نمایش فرم به صورت انیمیشن

----------


## Ahmad Chehreghani

_"فایل های که آپلود می کنید حتما بررسی کنید که ویروسی یا تروجانی نداشته باشه فایل که شما آپلود کردید یک تروجان به نام Trojan-Spy.Win32.Banker.em دارد این تروجان در فایل k.dll هست "_
با سلام
سورس k.dll هم تو فایل فشرده موجوده.
خوب کار برنامه کنترل کیبرده و حالا اونو به اسم تروجان می شناسه!!!
می تونید دوباره k.dll رو کامپایل کنید.
خدا نگهدار

----------


## sattar22

با سلام
از دوستان خواهش میکینم در صورت داشتن سورس انباداری برایم امیل فرمائید و یا اگه آدرسی دارید بهم بگید
soh_sat_d222@yahoo.com

----------


## rasool_brn

نمایش Hint  به صورت بالون

----------


## rasool_brn

> از دوستان خواهش میکینم در صورت داشتن سورس انباداری برایم امیل فرمائید و یا اگه آدرسی دارید بهم بگید


https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...&postcount=102

----------


## rasool_brn

باز کردن پنجره explore و نمایش محتویات یک پوشه

----------


## rasool_brn

تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به شمسی  و برعکس
منبع

----------


## rasool_brn

طریقه تغییر ابعاد صفحه نمایش

----------


## Valadi

> یه کامپوننت OpenSource که به زودی فایل فارسی ساز و RTL شدش رو براتون می فرستم.
> برای کنترل سطح دسترسی کاربران Login و ... که با ADO,BDE,DBEXPRESSو ... کار می کنه 
> 
> من که خیلی باهاش حال کردم حالا بقیه دوستان رو نمی دونم
> موفق باشید.



با سلام 


> که به زودی فایل فارسی ساز و RTL شدش رو براتون می فرستم.


پس چی شد ؟

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

> برنامه ای که یک بار اجرا می شود .
> 
> توضیحات : 
> زمانی که بر روی فایل اجرایی یک برنامه دابل کلیک می کنید برنامه اجرا می شود و اگر دوباره بر روی فایل اجرایی آن دابل کلیک کنید مجدداً اجرا می شود و در چنین شرایطی دو برنامه باز خواهید داشت که ممکن است مشکلاتی را بوجد بیاورند . برای جلوگیری از این حالت از مثال زیر استفاده کنید .


سلام
برنامه درست کار کرد ولی کجا باید کدی نوشت یا تنظیمی کرد که من پیدا نکردم؟

----------


## stringer

من دنبال یه سرس میگردم که فایلهای PDF  تبدیل کنه به WORD  که بتونم تو بانکم ازش استفاده کنم 
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## rasool_brn

> برنامه درست کار کرد ولی کجا باید کدی نوشت یا تنظیمی کرد که من پیدا نکردم؟


داخل فایل پروژه

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

> داخل فایل پروژه


سلام
مرسی خودم درست کردم.
اما اگر بخواهیم یک progessbar یا gage چیزی شبیه به این در فرم Splash بگذاریم کار نمی کند چون همه چیز غیرفعال می شود.
چون من می خواهم به کاربر نشان دهم که برنامه در حال باز کردن بانک است - چه کنم.

----------


## Mohajer_Moh

سلام

خیلی ممنون از همه دوستان به لحاظ قراردادن کدهای کوتاه از برنامه های مختلف در دلفی.
امیدوارم شاد و پاینده باشید.
یا علی

----------


## rasool_brn

برنامه ای برای لیست کردن محتویات یک پوشه(چیزی شبیه دستور Dir  در Dos ).

----------


## rasool_brn

برنامه ای برای نمایش پیغام بر روی صفحه نمایش.

----------


## rasool_brn

برنامه ای برای ایجاد طیف رنگی
منبع

----------


## dkhatibi

> سلام
> مرسی خودم درست کردم.
> اما اگر بخواهیم یک progessbar یا gage چیزی شبیه به این در فرم Splash بگذاریم کار نمی کند چون همه چیز غیرفعال می شود.
> چون من می خواهم به کاربر نشان دهم که برنامه در حال باز کردن بانک است - چه کنم.


در صورتیکه می خواهید محتویات یک Lable را تغییر دهید بعد از تغییر Caption اون متد Update شی Lable را فراخوانی کنید.
من برای استفاده از ProcessBar قبل از هر formCreate در فایل پروژه مقدار position اونو تغییر میدم و مشکلی هم نیست.

----------


## مجتبی جوادی

تست معتبر بودن تاریخ ورودی

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

> در صورتیکه می خواهید محتویات یک Lable را تغییر دهید بعد از تغییر Caption اون متد Update شی Lable را فراخوانی کنید.
> من برای استفاده از ProcessBar قبل از هر formCreate در فایل پروژه مقدار position اونو تغییر میدم و مشکلی هم نیست.


سلام
اگر لطف کنید با یک مثال برای splash اینجا بگذارید ممنون می شوم.

----------


## rasool_brn

برنامه ای برای نمایش Label به صورت مورب

----------


## مجتبی جوادی

دوستان ببخشید کمی اصلاحی داشت
تست معتبر بودن تاریخ ورودی

----------


## dkhatibi

> سلام
> 
> اگر لطف کنید با یک مثال برای splash اینجا بگذارید ممنون می شوم.


سلام
در  بالای صفحه دکمه ی جستجو را بزنید و splash را جستجو کنید یک مثال توسط آقای احدی گذاشتع شده!

----------


## Saeid59_m

این نمونه برنامه ورود و یا خروج یک دستگاه USB رو تشخیص می ده

----------


## seyed_farid

پسوردش؟ :تشویق:

----------


## Saeid59_m

> پسوردش؟


ببخشید . دوباره داونلود کنید 
این Winrar ما هم قاطی کرده من پسورد نگذاشتم !

----------


## Saeid59_m

این نمونه برنامه یک آهنگ رو می تونه هم از اسپیکر و هم از کیس پخش کنه . 
البته کدهای این برنامه رو دوست عزیزم Damavand محبت کردند .

----------


## Touska

یک Combobox با item های دارای CheckBox و Property BidiMode برای راست چین :

----------


## Mah6447

برگرفته از http://www.sirgan.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=36&Itemi  d=38

یجاد طیف رنگی :

از پردازه زیر استفاده کنید :
procedure Tform1.DrawGradient(ACanvas: TCanvas; Rect: TRect
; Horizontal: Boolean; Colors: array of TColor);
type
RGBArray = array[0..2] of Byte;
var
x, y, z, stelle, mx, bis, faColorsh, mass: Integer;
Faktor: double;
  A: RGBArray;
  B: array of RGBArray;
  merkw: integer;
  merks: TPenStyle;
  merkp: TColor;
begin
 mx := High(Colors);
  if mx > 0 then
    begin

      if Horizontal then
        mass := Rect.Right - Rect.Left
      else
        mass := Rect.Bottom - Rect.Top;
      SetLength(b, mx + 1);
      for x := 0 to mx do
        begin
          Colors[x] := ColorToRGB(Colors[x]);
          b[x][0] := GetRValue(Colors[x]);
          b[x][1] := GetGValue(Colors[x]);
          b[x][2] := GetBValue(Colors[x]);
        end;
      merkw := ACanvas.Pen.Width;
      merks := ACanvas.Pen.Style;
      merkp := ACanvas.Pen.Color;
      ACanvas.Pen.Width := 1;
      ACanvas.Pen.Style := psSolid;
      faColorsh := Round(mass / mx);
      for y := 0 to mx - 1 do
        begin
          if y = mx - 1 then
            bis := mass - y * faColorsh - 1
          else
            bis := faColorsh;
          for x := 0 to bis do
            begin
              Stelle := x + y * faColorsh;
              faktor := x / bis;
              for z := 0 to 3 do
                a[z] := Trunc(b[y][z] + ((b[y + 1][z] - b[y][z]) * Faktor));
              ACanvas.Pen.Color := RGB(a[0], a[1], a[2]);
              if Horizontal then
                begin
                  ACanvas.MoveTo(Rect.Left + Stelle, Rect.Top);
                  ACanvas.LineTo(Rect.Left + Stelle, Rect.Bottom);
                end
              else
                begin
                  ACanvas.MoveTo(Rect.Left, Rect.Top + Stelle);
                  ACanvas.LineTo(Rect.Right, Rect.Top + Stelle);
                end;
            end;
        end;
      b := nil;
      ACanvas.Pen.Width := merkw;
      ACanvas.Pen.Style := merks;
      ACanvas.Pen.Color := merkp;
    end ;
end;

نکته :
این پردازه رو باید روی Canvas به کا رببرید . فرقی نمیکنه مال ایمیج باشه . مال فرم باشه . مال پنل باشه یا ...
همونجور که خودتونم میدونید اگه اسم Canvas برده نشه . دلفی Canvas فرم رو در نظر میگیره . افتاد ؟ 

مثال :
DrawGradient(Image1.Canvas, Rect(0, 0, 100, 200), False, [clRed, $00FFA9B4]);
یا
DrawGradient(Canvas, GetClientRect, True, [clhotlight,clwhite]);
راستی یه چیز دیگه یادم رفت. پارامترای رنگی که استفاده میتونید کنید محدودیتی نداره . میتونید از ۲ تا رنگ استفاده کنید یا از n تا

----------


## samprp

> برنامه ای برای بدست اوردن ولوم درایو های ویندوز :
> با استفاده از این برنامه شما میتونید ولوم درایو مورد نظر رو بدست بیارید





> برنامه ای جهت بدست آوردن کد اسکی کیبورد :
> با استفاده از این برنامه میتونید کد  ASCI  کلید های کیبورد رو بدست بیارید


پس لینک دانلودش کجاست ؟ :اشتباه: 
از کجا اینارو دانلود کنم ؟ :اشتباه:

----------


## Saeid59_m

آقای کـشاورز زحمت کشیدند تمام زحمات دوستان را پاک کردند !

----------


## Mah6447

این رو من داشتم برات گذاشتم . شاید بدردت بخورد ...

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آقای کـشاورز زحمت کشیدند تمام زحمات دوستان را پاک کردند !


من اون ضمیمه ها رو پاک نکردم! ظاهرا در حین پاک کردن پست های زائد این تاپیک اشکالی بوجود اومده و تمام ضمائم موجود قبل از اون تاریخ پاک شدند. فعلا موضوع در دست بررسی هست که چرا اینطوری شد و آیا امکان برگردانند ضمیمه های پاک شده وجود داره یا نه.

----------


## vcldeveloper

متاسفم، ظاهرا امکان بازگرداندن ضمیمه های پاک شده وجود ندارد. سعی کردیم عملیات انجام شده را بازبینی و تکرا کنیم تا متوجه اشکال بوجود آمده بشویم، ولی در هیچیک از آزمایش های انجام شده نتوانستیم مشکل ایجاد در این تاپیک را تکرار کنیم تا اشکال مربوطه مشخص شود.

از آنجایی که این تاپیک بدون ضمیمه هایی که دوستان در طول این مدت زحمت کشیده بودند و ارسال کرده بودند، بی ارزش می شود، به زودی این تاپیک را قفل می کنم و  تاپیک جدیدی با همین عنوان ایجاد می کنم تا دوستان هر تعداد  از سورس کدهای منتشر شده در این تاپیک را که دارند + سورس های جدید در تاپیک جدید قرار بدهند. انشاء الله که دوستان همکاری بکنند و از سورس های قبلی و جدید منبع خوبی برای سایر کاربران ایجاد کنند.

برای این منظور به کاربری نیاز داریم که بتواند وقت بیشتری در تاپیک جدید برای جمع آوری سورس کدها صرف کند، و از طرف دیگر، اندیکسی از سورس های فراهم شده در صفحه اول تاپیک ایجاد کرده و آن اندیکس را مدیریت کند. البته این مطلب به معنی آن نیست که فقط آن فرد خاص در آن تاپیک سورس کد اضافه می کند، بلکه از همه دوستان تقاضا می شود که در جمع آوری سورس کدها کمک کنند و در حفظ نظم آن کوشا باشند. 
دوستانی که تمایل به همکاری فعالانه در تاپیک مورد نظر را دارند، لطفا در همین تاپیک اعلان آمادگی کنند تا از بین آنها فردی برای این منظور انتخاب شود. لطفا فقط در صورتی اعلان آمادگی کنید که:
1- حداقل یک سال در سایت فعالیت کرده باشید و با قوانین سایت آشنایی داشته باشید.
2- با دلفی و کدهای آن آشنایی در حد متوسط داشته باشید.
3- امکان فعالیت مستمر حداقل برای چند ماه را داشته باشید.
4- حوصله ایندکس کردن سورس ها و مرتب کردن موضوعی آنها، پیدا کردن سورس های تکراری، و گزارش کردن پست های خلاف قوانین سایت را داشته باشید.

*لطفا فعلا از ارسال سورس کدهای جدید به این تاپیک خودداری کنید تا تاپیک جدیدی برای این منظور ایجاد شود.


*با تشکر از شما و عرض معذرت از بابت مشکل بوجود آمده

----------


## hr110

MessageDlg فارسی با امکان Gauge

----------


## seyed_farid

قضیه چیه این آقای کشاورز اکثر برنامه ها رو پاک کرده؟ مشکلش چیه؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> قضیه چیه این آقای کشاورز اکثر برنامه ها رو پاک کرده؟ مشکلش چیه؟


مشکلش اینه که کاربران این بخش حوصله نمی کنند یک صفحه توضیح در همین صفحه رو بخونند و دائما اینجا یا در بخش های دیگه غر میزنند، انگار اصلا توضیحی داده نشده!
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...&postcount=266
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...&postcount=267

----------


## vcldeveloper

از اونجایی که فعلا هیچ بازخورد مثبتی دریافت نشده و این تاپیک هم به شکل فعلی کاربرد خاصی نداره، و پست های چند روز اخیر هم  نشون دادن که در صورت باز بودن این تاپیک فعالیت مفیدی صورت نخواهد گرفت، این تاپیک رو قفل می کنم.

*لطفا دوباره کسی نیاد بپرسه، چرا ضمیمه های این تاپیک پاک شدند، چون توی صفحه قبل توضیح دادم!*

----------

